# 1000+ plywood Peacock/Hap Aquarium



## 98dak83cam

I've been planning this tank for a long time and I just started building it not too long ago. The outside dimensions are 12'x4'x'4. I'll try to break each step down as I go and mention what I used in each step. Of course there are gaps in the pictures because sometimes I was just having way too much fun building it and I couldn't stop to take a picture.

The stand: I used 4x4's from the local mill in town for the vertical pieces. On each side of the 4x4 I placed a 2x6 on edge which is secured first with 2 1/2" decking screws and then later lagged in with 5/16" x 5" lag bolts with matching washers. In the picture you can see how I used an impact wrench to drive them in very tight. Of course for the lags I pre-drilled the hole. The top of the 2x6" and 4x4 are flush.








A picture of a finished "unit"








To tie all of the units together I used a pair of 2x6x12. I used a pair of the above mentioned decking screws into each end of each 2x6. 








A picture of the finished base. The pipe is for a sump pump, that was later moved to another location in the basement.








The units are spaced 1' on center. 
























I put two layers of 3/4" exterior grade plywood down. I made sure to stagger the seams so that @ the 8' mark there was not one continuous crack. Again, I screwed these down with the 2 1/2" decking screws. 
















The seams should and must be perfect, cut straight!








This picture shows how I screwed in the units to the 12' 2x6. It also shows the two layers of plywood. 








This picture shows how I marked the 2x4's for the two sides and the back. I got a bunch of angle brackets offline for dirt cheap. I set up a little system to mark where the brackets go, and then predrilled and lagged them in using 1/4" x 1" lags. 
























I also used the impact gun to lag these in. In made it go a lot faster and also let me really tighten them down hard. Be careful if you do this, a lot of impact wrenches go to 500+ foot pounds of torque, which will rip the wood right from the threads if you are not careful. If you are going to ratchet these all in by hand... good luck!








There is going to be a lot of stress on the corners. I used 3/8" x 5" hex bolts with the appropriate nuts and washers. I also glued the sides to the back for added strength. This picture shows me just starting to do this. 








Bolting is done. 








There are too many horses in the world, my project helped that problem a little. Don't be shy with the glue. This is how I put it down for attaching the sides and back to the bottom plywood. When you lag it down it should run out of the seam. Then just wipe up the extra with a wet paper towel or rag. I used Tightbond II. A gallon was plenty.








Glue for attaching the right side to the back. 








This picture shows the back and sides in place. I used glue to attach all 2x4's (vertical) to the top and bottom sills (horizontal). I also screwed them in place. Finally I took 4"x1/4" lags and lagged the side and back walls down into the stand. That made it solid as a rock. 









After all glue had dried I started to seal all seams with GEI silicone. I won an auction on ebay for 20.00 shipped of an entire case of this stuff. Good deal! It took about 3 tubes to seal all of the seams. I then took a plastic spoon, wet it, and smoothed out the silicone to a nice bead as shown. 








Also seal in the screw heads that were used to attach the plywood to the vetical 2x4's. These 2x4's were spaced at 1' apart oc. Sink the screw heads in so that you have a little pocket to put a slug of silicone in. Then smooth with a wet spoon. By wetting the spoon the silicone will not stick to it. 








I got my fiberglass cloth off ebay as well. Something like 40.00 for 100 yards or something like that. It is 4 mil cloth which is then, but nice to work with. I used US composites epoxy resin which I was very pleased with. I did use a mask, but honestly you could barely smell it. I got the fast curing one which in the humidity I was working in took 1 hour to get tacky, and overnight to totally harden and blush. I help the fiberglass cloth in palce with thumb tacks. Take your time on this so you don't get air bubbles. I allowed it to overlap on all joints. In this picture the sides and bottom were done. Where there is silicone under the fiberglass it looks white. Other than that it should be almost clear. 


















This is where I left off with the pictures. I'll take a better picture showing the front frame in place.It is made of 2x6's rather than 2x4's like the rest of the tank. This is to keep the glass frame from flexing. The glass is 1/2"x 100" x 44" tempered which I got for..... 50.00! It was supposed to go for a big shower but the customer backed out. Since these pictures I have put the final few coats of epoxy and fiberglass cloth on. I dyed the last coats black.

Notes on the filtration:
I am shooting for about 9000 gph of water flow. I have 6 4' pvc bulkheads that will be used as overflows. I got some SWEET covers for them as well. When I go home this weekend I'll take pictures of them as well. (I'm at college right now picking up a few courses to teach driver ed in the future summers. I'm a Technology (shop) teacher/ marina mechanic the rest of the year. Anyway back to the filters. They will sit to the left of the tank. A family member works at a milk plant and he got me a pair of blue plastic 55 gallon barrels. I will use these along with some 5 gallon buckets above them for my mechanical filtration. I'm going to try http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/pr...ory_name=20326&product_id=19540&cookie_test=1
for my filters. The little 5 gallon buckets will have them as well. I also am using a pair of 4" clear pvc x 36" tall FBF for some of my bio filtration. These are made by myself, pics will soon follow.

That is about it for now, I'm going to seal the tank off the rest of the way this weekend and hopefully do a test fill soon. I'm going to try to make a background for it as well. Why not right? Once the sucker is filled I do not plan on going in to work on it. It is in the basement of my 100 year old house and apparently back then 6' tall was enough for ceilings down there! So we'll just say it is snug between the top of the tank and the ceiling. I'm small so I can slither into it though.

I'll get some more pics of it soon. I'm proud of my FBF so I can't wait for you to see those!
Enjoy!
-Josh


----------



## 98dak83cam

Here are some links of interest - 
US Composites Resin - http://www.uscomposites.com/epoxy.html
Flex PVC - a good source of pvc fittings that are high quality and cheap! - http://www.flexpvc.com/cart/agora.cgi?product=PVC-Bulkhead-Fittings
Awesome site for pvc fittings. High quality and cheap. - http://pvcfittings.com/
You can get the strainers here down to 100 micron. But... look on ebay, some guy sells the same ones for alot cheaper. - http://www.thecarycompany.com/Main.html
A great place to get a pump - http://www.azponds.com/new sequence.htm#Dolphin
This is where I got my angle braces - http://www.dlawlesshardware.com/


----------



## redzebra24

WOW this is soo sweet. Usally people build big tanks and stock them with nasty fish liek sa or cas. I am so happy you are doing africans  DO you have a stocking list??


----------



## Mcdaphnia

It is best to use the silicone last, since silicone will stick to most things, but almost nothing sticks to silicone. I hope all those beads are well covered with several coats of cloth and resin, since each silicone bead and patch is an opportunity for leaks.


----------



## loftyguy

Just have to say WOW that is going to be a sweet tank


----------



## tdog44632

NICE price on that glass!!  I bet that would be a couple grand normally! Are you going to seal it to the front with the same silicone? Is there a brace for the front glass I would be concerned the glass would break. Have you considered doing something about the humidity? There is a big tank forum at reefcentral.com where they discuss using HRV"S (heat recovery ventilation). There was a guy called MR. 5000 that had a 5000 gallon aqurium in his basement that he had to take down because of warped flooring and mold problems. For background what are you going to use they sell Handi-Foam spray foam at drfostersandsmiths in the pond supplies section, non toxic and you can sculp it for caves and such. Keep us up to dates with pictures!!! Should be a real nice tank when done!

Tony


----------



## 98dak83cam

Mcdaphnia said:


> It is best to use the silicone last, since silicone will stick to most things, but almost nothing sticks to silicone. I hope all those beads are well covered with several coats of cloth and resin, since each silicone bead and patch is an opportunity for leaks.


I did a test piece with silicone first and then epoxy and cloth. For my test it stuck so well to the silicone it actually ripped some of the silicone off. Which in turn does mean that it would rip from tthe wood on the tank as well.. 
I think that the actual amount exposed is so small of a radius that I'm going to be fine. I have 10 layers of cloth/resin going 6" each way on all seams. So even if the silicone would leak, nothing is going to get to it. Good point though. I'm actually going to apply my extra silicone over the seams when I'm all done just incase there is a pinhole anywhere.


----------



## 98dak83cam

tdog44632 said:


> NICE price on that glass!!  I bet that would be a couple grand normally! Are you going to seal it to the front with the same silicone? Is there a brace for the front glass I would be concerned the glass would break. Have you considered doing something about the humidity? There is a big tank forum at reefcentral.com where they discuss using HRV"S (heat recovery ventilation). There was a guy called MR. 5000 that had a 5000 gallon aqurium in his basement that he had to take down because of warped flooring and mold problems. For background what are you going to use they sell Handi-Foam spray foam at drfostersandsmiths in the pond supplies section, non toxic and you can sculp it for caves and such. Keep us up to dates with pictures!!! Should be a real nice tank when done!
> 
> Tony


Yes, it will be sealed with the same silicone. A nice generous bead. I'm going to have the top pretty much closed in, most of my o2 exchange will occur in the filters. I'm going to have to keep a close eye on that though. At least in the summer I can open the windows, in the winter our air is soooo dry that I think I'll be ok. It is something to keep a very close eye on though. 
I'm going to use insulation foam probably with mason's cement over it.


----------



## 98dak83cam

redzebra24 said:


> WOW this is soo sweet. Usally people build big tanks and stock them with nasty fish liek sa or cas. I am so happy you are doing africans  DO you have a stocking list??


I do have some in mind right now:
Aulonocara Benga Yellow 
Eureka Red 
Aulonocara Kandeense 
Aulonocara Stuartgranti Blue Neon 
Aulonocara Stuartgranti Ngara Flametail 
Otopharynx Lithobates 
Sciaenochromis Fryeri 
Copadichromis mloto White Head Lupingu 
Red Empress 
Cyrtocara moorii


----------



## CHBGator

How much resin did it take to do the the inside of the tank? I'm doing a tank soon but wrote off using it because I thought the smell would be too much to use it inside in my basement. If the fumes were as light as you say I might give the resin another look for my tank. My inside dimensions are 96x48x30.


----------



## 98dak83cam

CHBGator said:


> How much resin did it take to do the the inside of the tank? I'm doing a tank soon but wrote off using it because I thought the smell would be too much to use it inside in my basement. If the fumes were as light as you say I might give the resin another look for my tank. My inside dimensions are 96x48x30.


5 gallons


----------



## Mcdaphnia

98dak83cam said:


> Mcdaphnia said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is best to use the silicone last, since silicone will stick to most things, but almost nothing sticks to silicone. I hope all those beads are well covered with several coats of cloth and resin, since each silicone bead and patch is an opportunity for leaks.
> 
> 
> 
> I did a test piece with silicone first and then epoxy and cloth. For my test it stuck so well to the silicone it actually ripped some of the silicone off. Which in turn does mean that it would rip from tthe wood on the tank as well..
> I think that the actual amount exposed is so small of a radius that I'm going to be fine. I have 10 layers of cloth/resin going 6" each way on all seams. So even if the silicone would leak, nothing is going to get to it. Good point though. I'm actually going to apply my extra silicone over the seams when I'm all done just incase there is a pinhole anywhere.
Click to expand...

I did think you were going to be OK too, if you did a good job with the fiberglass. I have a couple 100% fiberglass tanks that were simply lifted out of the plywood or whatever was used to make them.


----------



## 98dak83cam

Mcdaphnia said:


> 98dak83cam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mcdaphnia said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is best to use the silicone last, since silicone will stick to most things, but almost nothing sticks to silicone. I hope all those beads are well covered with several coats of cloth and resin, since each silicone bead and patch is an opportunity for leaks.
> 
> 
> 
> I did a test piece with silicone first and then epoxy and cloth. For my test it stuck so well to the silicone it actually ripped some of the silicone off. Which in turn does mean that it would rip from tthe wood on the tank as well..
> I think that the actual amount exposed is so small of a radius that I'm going to be fine. I have 10 layers of cloth/resin going 6" each way on all seams. So even if the silicone would leak, nothing is going to get to it. Good point though. I'm actually going to apply my extra silicone over the seams when I'm all done just incase there is a pinhole anywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did think you were going to be OK too, if you did a good job with the fiberglass. I have a couple 100% fiberglass tanks that were simply lifted out of the plywood or whatever was used to make them.
Click to expand...

I'd believe that the fiberglass would stand by itself. It makes an extremely hard and durable shell. With your experience on the plywood tanks, what are your thoughts on my 1/2" tempered going the entire span of the front openning? At the deepest point on the glass the water will be 42 1/2" deep and that is assuming that I could fill it to the brim (which will obviously not ever happen.) From the left side of the openning to the right side it is around 97" I think. I'd have to go measure it to be exact but it is in that ballpark. A lot of people express concern over having no brace in the middle. The front frame is all 2x6" and there will be aluminum flat stock lbolted to the top sills probably every 2'. This should take care of any flex that the front frame may have. Is the glass strong enough on its own to not deflect too much in that span?


----------



## redzebra24

You should get some nice open water haps. Phenos never hurt too


----------



## 98dak83cam

redzebra24 said:


> You should get some nice open water haps. Phenos never hurt too


There are about 100 different fish that I could think of that I'd love to put in there, my list could get crazy and probably will! I forgot about that fish, placiochromis phenochilus is a beautiful fish, I also would like to put some placidochromis electra in there too. I thought about a colony of venustus but I'm not sure if some of my other fish would become food down the road. The sweet thing about this tank is that when I pick a certain fish I can put a group of at least 6 in there because in will easily hold 100-200 peacocks and haps.


----------



## chillout

Now I know where to send my extras LOL. So your own piece of Africa in the mountains heh. Nice, If I had the space I'd be right along with ya. Good luck.


----------



## 98dak83cam

chillout said:


> Now I know where to send my extras LOL. So your own piece of Africa in the mountains heh. Nice, If I had the space I'd be right along with ya. Good luck.


I'll take your extras :thumb: I'm hoping they will think it is a piece of the lake. I'm really interested to see how they behave with all that space. I should be able to keep a ton of males colored up and they should grow pretty fast with all the room. Don't let space stop you, my house is only 1000 square feet, of course that is not counting the basement. But either way it did take a good chunk out of the basement.


----------



## chefkeith

I don't know much about tempered glass or how or if it flexes. I've never looked up and found all it's mechanical properties for that material thickness program. If I knew the Modulus of Elasticity and Tensil Strength of the Tempered Glass that would help.

My concern was that there will be alot of pressure in the middle, from the bottom to the top of the glass, because of the 42" inches of water height, not so much because of the length of the tank. I don't think the water pressure will break the glass, but the flexing, if there is any, could cause failure to the front silicone seams.


----------



## yophilly1981

I was just curious, how many lbs of sand are you going use for your FBFs?


----------



## 98dak83cam

yophilly1981 said:


> I was just curious, how many lbs of sand are you going use for your FBFs?


No idea yet, just by looking at the size of the filter... probably 30 lbs each.


----------



## 98dak83cam

chefkeith said:


> I don't know much about tempered glass or how or if it flexes. I've never looked up and found all it's mechanical properties for that material thickness program. If I knew the Modulus of Elasticity and Tensil Strength of the Tempered Glass that would help.
> 
> My concern was that there will be alot of pressure in the middle, from the bottom to the top of the glass, because of the 42" inches of water height, not so much because of the length of the tank. I don't think the water pressure will break the glass, but the flexing, if there is any, could cause failure to the front silicone seams.


That area does concern me as well. I have to admit, I'm a little nervous about filling it with regard to that section of glass. A support may be needed there, but I'd love to stay away from a 2x6 because while standing at an angle it will block a lot of the viewing area. I could do something out of steel...


----------



## CruzinFerrari

GOOD LUCK!!!

the tanks is going to be vivid w/ colors :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Walter

Would a top brace, or braces, be enough without having to front of the glass?

Walt


----------



## chefkeith

It doesn't it need to be wood or steel. You could make the support brace out of glass or acrylic. about 1" x 4" x opening height.

Here's a nice strip of 1.25" x 7" x 48" acrylic on Ebay for $20.
http://cgi.ebay.com/680-ACRYLIC-CLEAR-C ... dZViewItem

That piece would make 2 nice braces if you could cut that in half. Then you'd have 2 -1.25"x 3.5"x 48" braces. You could just bolt in each acrylic brace with some angle iron.


----------



## 98dak83cam

CruzinFerrari said:


> GOOD LUCK!!!
> 
> the tanks is going to be vivid w/ colors :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


I sure hope so. With all that space multiple males will be colored up in full breeding colors.


----------



## 98dak83cam

Walter said:


> Would a top brace, or braces, be enough without having to front of the glass?
> 
> Walt


I am going to have top braces and they "should" be enough to keep it from breaking. But.... you know how it is, should does not make you sleep well at night.


----------



## 98dak83cam

chefkeith said:


> It doesn't it need to be wood or steel. You could make the support brace out of glass or acrylic. about 1" x 4" x opening height.
> 
> Here's a nice strip of 1.25" x 7" x 48" acrylic on Ebay for $20.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/680-ACRYLIC-CLEAR-C ... dZViewItem
> 
> That piece would make 2 nice braces if you could cut that in half. Then you'd have 2 -1.25"x 3.5"x 48" braces. You could just bolt in each acrylic brace with some angle iron.


Nice idea. If I used something like that I could just cut out four pieces of angle iron @ 3.5" each and bolt them on each side of the top and bottom of the acrylic piece. Then I could in turn bolt that assembly to the top plate and bottom plate of the front frame. It would look nice too as long as I polished the edges of the acrylic. I'll think about that :thumb:


----------



## chillout

I got multiple colored up males in my 6ft, 85G. What your going to get will be like a zoo exhibit, actually better then any exhibit at my local zoo for Africans atleast. I wouldn't even know how to work with a 4ft wide tank, I'm use to 1-2'ers. Your probably going to need a snorkel at the very least.


----------



## chefkeith

I see you put a bid on that acrylic slab. You should ask the seller to cut it for you. I don't think acrylic that thick is something you'd want to try cutting yourself.


----------



## 98dak83cam

chillout said:


> I got multiple colored up males in my 6ft, 85G. What your going to get will be like a zoo exhibit, actually better then any exhibit at my local zoo for Africans atleast. I wouldn't even know how to work with a 4ft wide tank, I'm use to 1-2'ers. Your probably going to need a snorkel at the very least.


I hope they all color up, as far as the snorkel... you'd have to pay me to go in the tank!


----------



## 98dak83cam

chefkeith said:


> I see you put a bid on that acrylic slab. You should ask the seller to cut it for you. I don't think acrylic that thick is something you'd want to try cutting yourself.


I have a blade that works great on acrylic so I'm not worried. I'm a little concerned with how long it is going to take me to sand and buff the edges to a clear finish though!


----------



## maseyferguson05

Yeah what is the best way to cut acrylic?


----------



## 98dak83cam

maseyferguson05 said:


> Yeah what is the best way to cut acrylic?


Table Saw.


----------



## maseyferguson05

98dak83cam said:


> maseyferguson05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah what is the best way to cut acrylic?
> 
> 
> 
> Table Saw.
Click to expand...

Well i know that, but a special blade?


----------



## 98dak83cam

Some pictures I took over the weekend.

This shows a little detail on the front frame. You can't see it but in the pair of coutersink holes are lags with washers holding the middle sill of the front frame to the side supports. 








The lags holding the sides on to the bottom. 








A shot of the bolts holding the side to the back. 








Front left side construction








Bottom of front frame construction








Look! I have a male peacock colored up already!








This is one of two identical FBFs that I made. It is not done yet but you get the basic idea. It is 4" clear PVC joined together with 4" slip fittings. On top there is a 4">2" reducer. On the bottom is a 4" PVc end cap. The strange fitting towards the bottom is a saddle tee. Through this there will be a hole drilled and through that I will pass a piece of pvc pipe. It will be cemented in to male a seal. Now the pipe will go through just enough so I can attach an elbow on the inside of the 4" pvc pipe facing down. Water will flow in the bottom through the saddle teel assembly, towards the bottom, shoot back up and stir the sand, and pass out the top, back into the tank. There will be a check valve so when flow is lost it will be easier to start up. A ball valve on the inflow side will let me fine tune the flow so it is perfect. Sorry the pic is not great, but I was on my way out the door and I snapped it in a hurry. I'll post more pictures down the road when I actually drill the hole and attach the other fittings. 
Josh


----------



## 98dak83cam

maseyferguson05 said:


> 98dak83cam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maseyferguson05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah what is the best way to cut acrylic?
> 
> 
> 
> Table Saw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well i know that, but a special blade?
Click to expand...

Sorry, I wasn't trying to be a wise guy! I use regular table saw blades (fine is better) with a carbide tip. However there are special acrylic blades but they cost about 100.00. I've never had a problem cutting with a table saw blade except the rare occasion when you don't use a carbide tip blade. In that case it will go dull faster than if you were cutting wood.


----------



## chefkeith

The construction of your tank looks 1st rate. This is going to be one of the coolest tanks here.


----------



## 98dak83cam

chefkeith said:


> The construction of your tank looks 1st rate. This is going to be one of the coolest tanks here.


Thanks for the kind words. I could have done the fiberglassing better, but it was my first time too. As far as functional the fiberglassing is good. The pics don't show it well, but I have a couple more coats to put on. To be honest, I need a break from fiberglassing for a while! I do not expect any "leaks or creeks". You can literally try to shake the sides with all your strength and they just do not budge. I think the combination of glue, screws, and the brackets, especially made it strong.


----------



## Mat Harvey

cutting acrilic - if it is thick (an i guess it will be) think about cooling and lubicating the cut with water. Use a hand held spray bottle and get a friend with earmuffs on to spray where the blade is cutting. THis is a Necessity when drilling acrilic, but i find it makes cutting easier too


----------



## timstone

When I worked at a place that manufactured steel and aluminum buildings, a few of them were made for the government and had to have special bullet proof lexan, we used regular table saw blades for that stuff and it cut it just fine...some of it was as thick as 2"


----------



## 98dak83cam

Mat Harvey said:


> cutting acrilic - if it is thick (an i guess it will be) think about cooling and lubicating the cut with water. Use a hand held spray bottle and get a friend with earmuffs on to spray where the blade is cutting. THis is a Necessity when drilling acrilic, but i find it makes cutting easier too


It is thick, 1 1/2" actually. I've heard the same thing but never tried it. For anyone reading this never use oil, I guess it cracks the acrylic somehow?


----------



## 98dak83cam

A couple more pictures - this is the glass. Don't worry, it is sitting up on something soft on each end.








This shows the progression from bare wood to fiberglass and resin, to the dyed resin/fiberglass.


----------



## kewlkatdady




----------



## kewlkatdady

edit...sorry for the double post


----------



## mikesl

Very nice project, hats off to you.

I'm a mechanical engineer by trade and I have to ask you about some structural concerms. I'm not suggesting you have a problem, but I want to make sure every part of the tank is at the same level of robustness that you have in the base, for example.

Your bottom looks really solid, as do each of your walls. What strikes me as the weakest part of the construction is the joints between the side walls. I can't really see the detail, so maybe it is a problem you have already solved. Anyway, the problem would be this: the water pressure is going to be working really hard on pushing the front/back/side walls outward. The connection of the side wall to the bottom is almost useless to prevent this (the joint will just be bent apart), it's the connection to the end walls, especially at the top, that prevent the front/back from folding outward. (think black plastic top frame on a small galss tank, or solid acrylic top on an acrylic tank)

Do you plan to add another layer of 2X's around the top to double-up the joints between side panels? Maybe Ply triangles on top of the corners? What holds the side and back together along the entire height in the corners? (glue + screws? - that should be OK)

Are you planning to run bracing across the top, from front to back, say in the center?

Anyway, looks great, and I like your fiberglass work.

This kind of project definitely goes on my list for when my fish get evicted from the upstairs and I build a fish room in the bsaement.


----------



## 98dak83cam

mikesl said:


> Very nice project, hats off to you.
> 
> I'm a mechanical engineer by trade and I have to ask you about some structural concerms. I'm not suggesting you have a problem, but I want to make sure every part of the tank is at the same level of robustness that you have in the base, for example.
> 
> Your bottom looks really solid, as do each of your walls. What strikes me as the weakest part of the construction is the joints between the side walls. I can't really see the detail, so maybe it is a problem you have already solved. Anyway, the problem would be this: the water pressure is going to be working really hard on pushing the front/back/side walls outward. The connection of the side wall to the bottom is almost useless to prevent this (the joint will just be bent apart), it's the connection to the end walls, especially at the top, that prevent the front/back from folding outward. (think black plastic top frame on a small galss tank, or solid acrylic top on an acrylic tank)
> 
> Do you plan to add another layer of 2X's around the top to double-up the joints between side panels? Maybe Ply triangles on top of the corners? What holds the side and back together along the entire height in the corners? (glue + screws? - that should be OK)
> 
> Are you planning to run bracing across the top, from front to back, say in the center?
> 
> Anyway, looks great, and I like your fiberglass work.
> 
> This kind of project definitely goes on my list for when my fish get evicted from the upstairs and I build a fish room in the bsaement.


In the early pictures (the ones of the frame without plywood) show a single 2x4 running along the entire top. Between those pics and the plywood I added another 2x4 along the top. The way I framed the top is as follows: The first top plate for the back panel went the entire 12'. The first top plate for the left and right side panels went from the edge of the back 2x to the back edge of the front frame. Now when I did the second layer of sills I did it like this: the second sills for the sides went all the way from the front of the tank to the back, tieing in the sides to the back. (Basically never allowing two cracks to lign up) Then the second sill on the back panel went in between. When I put the front on I went with a single 2x6 because I'm going ot have bracing raching from the front to the back. Every 2' I'm going to have a 1/8" x 2" piece of aluminum flat stockbolted into the front and back respectively. This will act as the girdle to keep everything from bulging out. One detail you may not have noticed is that there are bolts holding the sides to the back panel and front panel. If you look at the picture showing the bolts when the tank is viewed from the front you will see what I mean.

Thanks for the input! :thumb:


----------



## 98dak83cam

Here is a picture of how I attached the sides to the back. My digital pics did not show this very well. The CAD picture is a top view. This picture does not show the pair of top sills however, it just shows how the sides meet the back.


----------



## mikesl

98dak83cam

Thanks for responding to my question. I understand exaclty what you mean about the overlapping sills around the top, and that;s exactly what i woudl have suggested.
I also think your structural joint up and down the corner panels is excellent.

My concerns about corner joint strength are completely addressed, looks extremely sturdy once I see the details.

nice work.


----------



## 98dak83cam

mikesl said:


> 98dak83cam
> 
> Thanks for responding to my question. I understand exaclty what you mean about the overlapping sills around the top, and that;s exactly what i woudl have suggested.
> I also think your structural joint up and down the corner panels is excellent.
> 
> My concerns about corner joint strength are completely addressed, looks extremely sturdy once I see the details.
> 
> nice work.


Thank you for the Engineer stamp of approval!


----------



## gbleeker

How is the progress coming?


----------



## 98dak83cam

gbleeker said:


> How is the progress coming?


Not too bad, it is going to be pretty slow until late August because right now I'm doing some coursework away from home, so I can only work on it on weekends. The fiberglassing is 100% done now. I did the last coat this weekend.


----------



## 98dak83cam

Some new pics -

The ball valves and check valves I'm using 









Foam under the tank to help distribute the weight a "little" 









Bulkhead fitting with screen.


----------



## shelload

Hi,
Great project. I have watched the project and have noticed that you have no problem overbuilding on this tank, which is always better. I do have a couple of questions.

I'm no engineer, but what is the foam under the base going to do? I would think that if at all possible, you should have each leg sitting solid on the concrete floor, either with shims or whatever it would take to make it solid.

How thick is the concrete slab that this tank is sitting on and what kind of base is under it? Just because there is a concrete slab doesn't mean that it will hold the weight of the tank and water. Most basement slabs are just a 4" or rather 3-1/2" concrete pad that is poured and not tied into the walls, which means that it is floating inside the walls. You are looking at over 9000 lbs concentrated in a 12' by 4' area. Maybe the engineer that posted earlier could shed some light on this subject.

Thirdly, not really a question but more of a suggestion from one DIYer to another. I would consider putting a couple of top braces from the front to the back maybe even 3. They don't have to be all that big, they just need to have a little strength to help the front from bowing.

My experience of building big tanks has been limited to an 8' x 4' x 2' tall tank which while working on it seemed "Huge". I framed out the entire tank out of 2x2 and insulated the walls with foam insulation. The floor was a 3/4" pc of plywood. I fiberglassed the entire tank with two layers of 1/8" mat and two tented coats of resin for the top coats. I daddoed the front 2x4 framing so that the glass would sit in flush with the inside of the tank and all of the daddoed area was also glassed at the same time. In all the corners I used cant strips to that the inside of the tank would not have any 90 degree inside corners. The glass was 1/2" but not tempered. When I started filling the tank the front started to bow so I grabbed two pipe clamps and put on it to keep in from bowing, I didn't give it a chance to bow very far. Anyway, I just wanted to let you know from my experience that a couple top braces would be a very good idea.

My other concern would be the height of the tank and the glass. I do not know anything about the tempered glass and it's structual properties. I do know that the taller the tank, the thicker the glass and I remember seeing a thickness chart somewhere on this site but like I say, I don't know about the tempered glass and it's properties. The thought of the clear acrylic for braces on the front seems like a really good idea.

I would like to give you my praise and thanks for doing something that somany of us only dream of, You're actually doing it. I will be watching for the finished project. Good luck with your project and like I say, it looks like you have built a tank that will stand up and be there for a long time. So, what happens if you want to move???? Oh, I guess that is just another project.  8)

Course, you know that would be an awsume Frontosa tank.  8)


----------



## 98dak83cam

Shelload,

I'll see if I can answer all your questions. The foam is there a little bit to help distribute the weight but more for a moisture barrier. I'm just hoping that the foam will help with the little imperfections that the old cement has.

There is a lot of weight sitting there but you have to think of it as pounds per square foot. I have a fuel oil tank in the basement which is 275 gallons and it sits on four 1.25 pipe legs. My tank sits on 39 legs. This makes for about 200 pounds per leg. Your car sits in the garage on a similar pad and the weight of a 3000-4000 pound car sits on only four spots. I know what you mean though that there is 8000 lbs sitting on a 4x8' area. 200 lbs on one foot is different than 200 lbs per foot/ 4x8' area. I asked some buddies in the cements business and they said it is fine. (Assuming everything under the cement has settled) My house is 100 years old so I think it has!

As mentioned in an earlier post there will be braced spaced every 18" or so along the top.

The glass is 1/2" tempered and will only be spanning 4' at a time. Tempered is anywhere from 2-8x stronger than regular plate.

Everything else I can control except for the cement. Sometimes you just do not know what it will do. I have seen a lot of heavy things sit on cement that was pretty crappy and it didn't crack. i.e. heavy metalworking machinery, farm equipment, etc.

Front's would look nice in there...


----------



## chillout

So wheres the update, cmon man get to work


----------



## 98dak83cam

chillout said:


> So wheres the update, cmon man get to work


No updates, I've been slacking. :wink: 
School is getting ready to start so I've been getting the classroom ready for the kiddies and working my side job a lot as well. There is a lot of stuff as far as plumbing goes coming in the mail. I'm thinking about doing a background in the tank as well, but it may take a lot of foam and a lot of $$. But then again, once the water in in it will be hard to go back and put a background in. A lot is going to happen next week, there WILL be some good pictures.


----------



## timstone

boooooooooooooo!!! we want progress


----------



## chapman76

Just found the thread. I always forget about the DIY section since I live in an apartment.

Looks like it's going to be a nice tank. Can't wait to see it as it progresses.


----------



## 98dak83cam

I made a good amount of progress this week. The tank is drilled, bulkheads are installed. I got a truck load of foam for free, so I made the background. I got another gallon of resin to seal the background and to seal the wood I'm using for the cover for the tank. One of the pumps is due to be at my house on Tuesday. I made a major change of plans last night. I lowered the stand 5" so that I could work in the tank easier. The reason I had it up high was so clear a sump pump under the tank... I decided to move it. That was sooooo much work. I had to jack up the tank and saw off each 4x4. There are 39 of them! This morning I finished that job and got the tank back down on the floor. It is amazing how strong the tank is, while jacking there was not a creak or noise at all. The cement background didn't even wiggle. I need to clean the inside of the tank out today because I made a mess with the cement. Tomorrow the glass goes in. Once I get the pump I can plumb it all up and fill it up during the week.

NO PICTURES! My wife went on a trip across country to see visit her sister and she has the camera. :roll:

Cross your fingers for me on the big fill.


----------



## chillout

Good luck, seems like your getting close to finishing. Take some pics when you get the cam back...


----------



## FrontPimpDaddy

Good Luck, We can't wait to see it filled! :thumb:


----------



## 98dak83cam

The holes drilled for the 2" bulkheads. 









Bulkheads installed









Backside - 









Load of free foam - 









Foam panels in place - I used 2" thick foam. In places I lost 6" of tank space--- oh well. I used mason cement for all coats. On the first coat I made it like a thick soup so it would go on easy and stick. On the other coats I made it thicker. You can see how I made the foam rough with a wire brush. [/url]


















































I'm not 100% satisfied with how the color of the background turned out.. too dark in my opinion but with some good lighting I can offset that. I used some black pigment on the last coat to darken it up from the grey cement color. I underestimated how dark it would be when it dried. I then took a wire brush and brushed a lot of it off. It gave it a very natural look because you had dark cracks with lighter higher surfaces. I then sealed the background with epoxy resin, this made it dark again because it gave it a wet look, which would have happened with water anyway. The pictures make it look darker than it really is. With the lighting from the flash you can't see all the little cracks I made either... but you get the idea. I'll load the pictures with the glass in later. All is holding great right now!


----------



## chillout

Coming along nicely, and looks huge in the pics. As you stated the background is a bit dark but once algae picks up you won't even notice. Make sure you give the silicone enough cure time before you fill, and good luck. Post some more pics as you go please. 8)


----------



## chefkeith

Thats a ton of work you put in this tank already. I can't wait to see some water in it.


----------



## JJU

"I'm not 100% satisfied with how the color of the background turned out.. too dark in my opinion but with some good lighting I can offset that. I used some black pigment on the last coat to darken it up from the grey cement color. I underestimated how dark it would be when it dried."

I'm almost sure that you did exactly as you needed to be. Water and lights will lighten it up.


----------



## davidhusker

I agree with JJU, id rather it be too dark than too light, especially with haps/peacocks in there and the color. THe lighting will make it look nice. Keep us updated nice work.


----------



## BlackShark11k

Whoa! I've been lurking around the thread, but haven't posted until now. Congrats! The tank looks awesome. Actually, I like the background, I don't think it's too dark.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

I personally think the background looks boring. It looks like you went and stuck a sidewalk on the back of your tank. All uniformed and not much of the 3d effect. And for the tank space you have lost I'd scrap it and start over. It looks like you have plenty of the Styrofoam.

But that's just me. Take it for what it's worth.


----------



## 98dak83cam

Picture of the glass in(I still need to trim silicone) -









More of the background -


----------



## chapman76

Looks nice. I really like it. That is a ton of work in on it. I couldn't even imagine taking on a task like that at my current skill level. Look forward to seeing more pics.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Nice work and setup. Looking forward to the fill.


----------



## chillout

Looking good!!!
:thumb: 8)


----------



## 98dak83cam

IrkedCitizen said:


> I personally think the background looks boring. It looks like you went and stuck a sidewalk on the back of your tank. All uniformed and not much of the 3d effect. And for the tank space you have lost I'd scrap it and start over. It looks like you have plenty of the Styrofoam.
> 
> But that's just me. Take it for what it's worth.


I see your user name matches your attitude :lol: Good choice on the name :thumb:

The pictures don't do justice to the background as far as texture goes. The camera flash really washes out the 3d effect. With some good lighting it will look much better in my opinion.

It is more flat than what a lot of people would like. I was going for the look of a rock ledge. On a surface of 4'x12' it is hard to get into a lot of detail. More of my emphasis is going to be on the rockwork/substrate and the fish. The background will hopefully be, well, just in the background.

On smaller tanks where the background is closer to the viewer you would want to put more time and emphasis on it because it is more prominent.

Thanks for your opinion though.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

98dak83cam said:


> More of my emphasis is going to be on the rockwork/substrate and the fish. The background will hopefully be, well, just in the background.......Thanks for your opinion though.


Well if the background wasn't in there you could have more rockwork/substrate to emphasize on. And you could keep more fish. That background takes up 120-150 gallons give or take the thickness. :thumb:

You're welcome.


----------



## 98dak83cam

IrkedCitizen said:


> 98dak83cam said:
> 
> 
> 
> More of my emphasis is going to be on the rockwork/substrate and the fish. The background will hopefully be, well, just in the background.......Thanks for your opinion though.
> 
> 
> 
> Well if the background wasn't in there you could have more rockwork/substrate to emphasize on. And you could keep more fish. That background takes up 120-150 gallons give or take the thickness. :thumb:
> 
> You're welcome.
Click to expand...

With the background only being 2" thick in spots and a max of 6" in a couple others I ended up with an average of 4" loss space. Only about 60 gallons. On a 1000 gallon tank the impact was minimal. If we were talking a 300 gallon tank or smaller I'd totally agree with you. For me personally, it is not going to effect my stocking numbers much nor my rockwork. Yes 4 more inches would be nice, but hey.

If I was to to it all over again - yeah I would have gotten 1" foam. But the 2" was free so it is what it is. No heat loss out the back!


----------



## 98dak83cam

I have a plumbing question. Part of my returns are going from an external pump to my under gravel jets. In the event of a power loss how do you recommend I prevent siphoning? Is there a way other than a check valve?


----------



## 20 20

If your returns are coming from canister filters, you don't need to worry, as that is a closed loop system. If your returns are coming from a return pump in a sump, then you're asking for trouble. Check valves may save you, but they've been known to fail. If sump it is, I wouldn't run the UGJ's from it, unless you run the pipes for the jets over the top of the tank and drill hole for a siphon break in the pipes at, or just below, the water line.


----------



## CHBGator

"T" off from your line going to your UGJ and make a spray bar above the water line inside the tank. You can regulate the pressure with a ball valve or by the number and size of holes in your spray bar.


----------



## 20 20

The "T' to a spraybard would work also, the spray bar itself acting as a siphon break.


----------



## 98dak83cam

CHBGator said:


> "T" off from your line going to your UGJ and make a spray bar above the water line inside the tank. You can regulate the pressure with a ball valve or by the number and size of holes in your spray bar.


Thanks for the idea. That would give me some surface agitation as well.


----------



## CHBGator

No Problem


----------



## thinmanjon

so hows this been going


----------



## chillout

Waiting for updates on this....
Best of luck, hope everything is ok.


----------



## etcbrown

Still on pins and needles awaiting an update............


----------



## moosepsc

behold i have seem the tank ... and it holds water...


----------



## thinmanjon

i lick your neck and rejoice

pics?


----------



## tunerX

Are there any pictures?


----------



## chefkeith

At this point I'd be happy just seeing a finger painting of the tank.


----------



## Phantasmal

omg man! I'm way too anxious for more results! The amount of suspense/anxiety I'm feeling cannot be healthy! More pics man, plz!

~P


----------



## moosepsc

i have seen the Water .. and now i hear the pump....

I do believe tyhat their will be finger paintings comming shortly.... lets keep the pressure on him....


----------



## bevans76

Excellent job so far. We are eagerly awaiting updates. I love posts like this!

Thanks for taking the extra time to keep us in the loop.

Bryan


----------



## moosepsc

Hey all. I personally know 98dak83cam,

in about 2 weeks we will be getting a massive completion up date, problem being he is so busy with multiple jobs when he has free time he wants to work on the tank.. right now he is building the spray bar in my shop (6 footer).. I dont have any pictures... but i will help relay the latest updates from our morning update session .... I do know he is getting really jacked up .. and pans to do back strokes, and laps in it..


----------



## dougwe

Have any of you done this plywood method for a saltwater tank. If so would you use the same coatings. Thanks


----------



## CHBGator

Update coming soon?


----------



## AF_medic

dougwe said:


> Have any of you done this plywood method for a saltwater tank. If so would you use the same coatings. Thanks


Hey, I'll jump in and say that the original plans (I think they were the original?) for these types of tanks came from this site: http://www.garf.org/ and that site is all about saltwater and nothing else. so, I would assume that it's safe. but I haven't personally done anything bigger than a ten gallon when it comes to salt water. hope that helps.


----------



## jimmymac

New Pics, New Pics, New Pics!!!


----------



## juliechilds

So what happened to the author of this article? Seems like it failed to me since he quit posting on here. I would say he's still cleaning up the water mess. :lol:


----------



## dreday

maybe he drowned in his tank.. :lol: :lol:

JUST KIDDING


----------



## chefkeith

juliechilds said:


> So what happened to the author of this article? Seems like it failed to me since he quit posting on here. I would say he's still cleaning up the water mess. :lol:


I worry about that too. I certainly hope that's not the case though.

Maybe we'll see pics like this-


----------



## 98dak83cam

chefkeith said:


> juliechilds said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what happened to the author of this article? Seems like it failed to me since he quit posting on here. I would say he's still cleaning up the water mess. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I worry about that too. I certainly hope that's not the case though.
> 
> Maybe we'll see pics like this-
Click to expand...

Things are ok, I've just been swamped. I had to revamp my filters because water was going into the tank faster than it was coming out. Here is a picture of the tank just after getting filled. The water has not been filtered yet obviously.


----------



## 98dak83cam

Another










2" foam insulation









Birch plywood on outside. Still waiting to do the trim work. 









Another


----------



## CHBGator

It LIVES! Looks good :thumb: Seems a lot of people have flow problems with their DIY filters on monster tanks.  Is that center brace in front of the glass permanent?


----------



## BlackShark11k

It looks AWESOME!!! :thumb:

Too bad there isn't a mouth dropping on the floor icon, 'cause if there was, I'd be using it  :lol:


----------



## dreday

very nice. i cant wait to take a dip in y our tank.....


----------



## christopherhicks

great job :thumb:


----------



## jimmymac

AMAZING!!!


----------



## bones06

I'm sick with jealousy


----------



## 98dak83cam

Thank You for the kind words, I thought you would all enjoy it. The pictures just don't do it justice. I'll get the filters cranked up this weekend hopefully. I'm waiting on my Matala mat. Once the filter is working I'll post pictures of it. I just didn't want to post a picture of something that did not work.

To some of the above posts - No I'm not going to swim in the tank, and yes the front brace is staying there. :thumb:


----------



## chillout

Looks good!!! So no swimming huh, better be sure what ever you put in there is gonna stay cause I bet you'd have a fun time trying to catch a fish in there even with big net. If you ever need someone to go diving let me know I'm small enough to fit LOL.


----------



## 98dak83cam

chillout said:


> Looks good!!! So no swimming huh, better be sure what ever you put in there is gonna stay cause I bet you'd have a fun time trying to catch a fish in there even with big net. If you ever need someone to go diving let me know I'm small enough to fit LOL.


You're hired!


----------



## phidelt85

OMG!!! This is totally impressive! That's all I can really say about it.


----------



## Exodus1500

That totally sucks......

that it isn't mine! 
Very nice!


----------



## P &amp; B Customs

SWEET!!! :thumb: 
Nice to see someone not scared to make a huge tank!!

can't wait to see if full of fish! 8)


----------



## sdbeth

98dak83cam said:


> chillout said:
> 
> 
> 
> So wheres the update, cmon man get to work
> 
> 
> 
> No updates, I've been slacking. :wink:
> School is getting ready to start so I've been getting the classroom ready for the kiddies and working my side job a lot as well. There is a lot of stuff as far as plumbing goes coming in the mail. I'm thinking about doing a background in the tank as well, but it may take a lot of foam and a lot of $$. But then again, once the water in in it will be hard to go back and put a background in. A lot is going to happen next week, there WILL be some good pictures.
Click to expand...

as a structural engineer i would say you are ok, also it takes concrete 99 years to cure so if your concrete is as old as your house it is cured to 3400 psf. another thing every one seems to think concrete is strong, concrete is only a filler what gives it strength is the rebar that it is surrounding.


----------



## chillout

Decide on any certain fish types yet? Must be torture waiting till the first fish can be added, don't know if I could wait  . Good luck, hope to see it running soon.


----------



## 98dak83cam

chillout said:


> Decide on any certain fish types yet? Must be torture waiting till the first fish can be added, don't know if I could wait  . Good luck, hope to see it running soon.


Haps and peacocks. (Benha yellow, ngara, ruby red, etc.) For haps - phenochilus, sc. fryeri, placidochromis electra, blue dolphins, etc. There will be about 15 species all together. About 150 or so fish. I was really impatient early on, but with how slow progress has been I'm trying to do things once and do them right rather than rush things. I'm teasingly close right now though.


----------



## chillout

I'd be willing to donate some Taiwan Reefs when I get some fry. Got a holding female but its her first batch so we'll see if she hold to term. This is of course as long as I have visitation rights LOL j/k.


----------



## limpert

Is this thread still kicking? I want to see some fish in that monster :!:


----------



## 98dak83cam

limpert said:


> Is this thread still kicking? I want to see some fish in that monster :!:


The thread may be slow, but the tank is still kicking. I had to order a 3" bulkhead and it took about 2 weeks to get delivered. I'm putting a 3" line coming out of the tank beyond the (4) 2" lines I have coming out. I need to get more flow because my pump is pumping in faster than the tank can drain out. I'll be putting it in this weekend.


----------



## narhay

more, larger rocks!


----------



## dreday

narhay said:


> more, larger rocks!


i thought you were doing a tank buster with some arowoanas, peacocks bass, and red tails cats??

ha thats what i would put in 8)

150 peacocks and haps is awesome :lol: too


----------



## 98dak83cam

narhay said:


> more, larger rocks!


Hey, you come help me lift them into the tank. Some of the rocks that are in there are close to 150#. :lol:


----------



## 98dak83cam

dreday said:


> narhay said:
> 
> 
> 
> more, larger rocks!
> 
> 
> 
> i thought you were doing a tank buster with some arowoanas, peacocks bass, and red tails cats??
> 
> ha thats what i would put in 8)
> 
> 150 peacocks and haps is awesome :lol: too
Click to expand...

Well it depends on what the hearing bill is for the african cichlids. We may put some big tank busters in there with some slightly cooler water.


----------



## dreday

nice

and yea rent a crane or fork lift or something. :lol: :lol: :lol: or maybe some movers...


----------



## 98dak83cam

Maybe we can make some big foam rocks, that would be easier on our backs :roll:


----------



## limpert

Can you imagine the feeding of 150 fish? It would be insane amounts of food that you would need.


----------



## lomax

well i had over 150 fish in my 700g but most of those were small rainbowfish and fry


----------



## dreday

ha foam rocks do not work. i tried to make rocks with styro and cement and some great stuff and the dam things float!!!! i even cut out the middle underneath and scarped all the way to the top and then filled with cement again and it still floats. you would have to glue them to the bottom or wedge them between other real big rocks.

the great stuff traps so much air that it was ridiculous. maybe without that you could get it to work. :thumb:


----------



## noiesmo

Nice Tank! :thumb:

I'm starting my plywood tank shortly, 10x4x2.5ft, just wondering how much spacing do you have on the 4x2 uprights that go along the front and back? It looks about 6 inches from corner to first then about 12 inches.


----------



## 98dak83cam

noiesmo said:


> Nice Tank! :thumb:
> 
> I'm starting my plywood tank shortly, 10x4x2.5ft, just wondering how much spacing do you have on the 4x2 uprights that go along the front and back? It looks about 6 inches from corner to first then about 12 inches.


You are correct


----------



## 3ndlyb_alnt

nice :thumb:


----------



## chillout

Hows it going? Waitng to see fish in it opcorn:.


----------



## 98dak83cam

chillout said:


> Hows it going? Waitng to see fish in it opcorn:.


I''m going on vacation for the first two weeks of April for spring break. I'm waiting until after that to throw the fish in. All is up and running though. All is VERY well! :thumb:


----------



## narhay

opcorn:

Sure, fly me down there and I'll help cart some rocks into it.


----------



## auratum

So we got to wait another 3 weeks to see fish!!!

Can you better describe your filtration system? (overflow? pump? prefilter? How's the FBF working?)

What are you doing for a lid/canopy/lights?


----------



## teqvet

All I can say is WOW.

Outstanding.


----------



## Derow69

I WANNA SEE FINAL PICS  opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## Relax27

Derow69 said:


> I WANNA SEE FINAL PICS  opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


Me too !!!!!!!! :drooling:


----------



## Emzz

meeeee three


----------



## Emzz

when you post the new pics you should put something in front of it for size comparison.. like a regular sized aquarium or a chair or a person

awesome work youve done


----------



## LadyofHope

:thumb: HOly Moly!! I would take my shirt off for that one! Please post pics soon!!! I can't wait to see the fishys swimming around :fish:


----------



## trippingpara

Son of a ......  That tank is awesome! I think my wife would neuter me if I tried to install that in my basement. I think I was pushing things when I built a full bar down there. A giant fish tank plus kegs of beer....! The heck with a plasma tv!


----------



## Desi&lt;3

WOW it is amazing! the wait is killing me!
We want fish, we want fish, we want fish!


----------



## TheeMon

yeah, all you people begging isnt gonna do anything, why not just wait untill he posts it or PM him to death i dont care. the more you beg the worse this thread gets... in fact i think the mods should delete this whole dang page, page 10 is nothing but you weirdos begging for pics...


----------



## Rift485

TheeMon said:


> yeah, all you people begging isnt gonna do anything, why not just wait untill he posts it or PM him to death i dont care. the more you beg the worse this thread gets... in fact i think the mods should delete this whole dang page, page 10 is nothing but you weirdos begging for pics...


Talk about a buzzkill :lol:


----------



## TheeMon

im just saying... +++ the OP hasnt posted in over a month, all tyhe begging is doing is making everyone1 else open this thread thinking theres an update and theres not, its just u guys going "OMG pics, OMG updates"

and it didnt kill my buzz...


----------



## jimmymac

*TheeMon*, Maybe its thier first post on this topic,
and they want to make it easier to follow. By posting
a little something on a topic it now comes up on your
posts which makes it easier to follow right?
Just a thought.


----------



## demillso

TheeMon said:


> yeah, all you people begging isnt gonna do anything, why not just wait untill he posts it or PM him to death i dont care. the more you beg the worse this thread gets... in fact i think the mods should delete this whole dang page, page 10 is nothing but you weirdos begging for pics...











:lol:


----------



## Emzz

ahahahaha


----------



## 98dak83cam

Here are some pictures of the plumbing/filters. Most explain themselves. This is basically how it all works: The pump pumps about 4800 gallons an hour into the tank from the 55 gallon plastic barrels. It flows out of the tank via (4) 2" pvc bulkhead fittings and (1) 3" bulkhead fitting. I had to put the 3" in after the fact because the 2" fittings could not keep up. From the fittings the water goes into the overflow pipes. There is a T at the top to prevent a siphon. From there it flows into the filter itself. There is a 100 microm filter basket on top to help diffuse the water. The filter set up is two 55 gallon barrels connected at the bottom with a 2" pipe to equalize the water level. Inside the right barrel I have three milk crates stacked one on top of the other. The bottom one is empty, the second one is full of the grey matala mat, the third (top) one has felt and batting in it for the filter media. I drilled holes in three plexiglass trays that I made, but I'm thinking I'm going to have to ditch those and use a diffuser pannel instead because I'm still having a flow issue. It does work, and it is good enough for fish, but there is a % that is overflowing the first filter layers because the drilled holes are not big "open" enough. After the water passes through the filters it goes to the bottom of the barrel, gets pumped either to the FBF, to the under gravel jets (not shown) or to a 8' x 2" spray bar along the back of the tank. The spray bar is there primarily to break the siphon. Flow rates are controlled to all of these via ball valves. Everything is controlled independently.

I have two 300 watt titanium heaters to heat the tank. Since the entire tank is pretty much insulated with foam it should stay warm once it gets up to 78 F.

For the top of the tank I have 1/2" plywood with (6) squares cut out for my lights. The lights are from AHS and will hang from the ceiling. There will be (6) 55 watt fixtures. I'm getting ready to trim out the front of the tank with birch, I've had to wait until the snow all metled since it is under the snow. That will really set the front of the tank off nicely.

Tentative date for fish to arrive 4/30/08. I've been on spring break in florida for two weeks so this is the time I've been waiting for. I didn't want the tank to run without me being there just in case.. you know.


----------



## 98dak83cam




----------



## dreday

looking good. hope you get flow fixed up. looks like you have it under control. gl with fish.


----------



## 98dak83cam

I replaced the plexiglass w/ holes drilled in it with the eggcrate/light diffuser. That helped my flow a lot. I'm going to build a little room around all my filter/pump set up to muffle the splashing noise. That is at a later date of course. The lights should be in by the weekend and installed by early next week.


----------



## gunn55

NICE!!!!


----------



## Israel2004

Update!!! We want an update!!!
Awesome looking tank!


----------



## moosepsc

I have been watching this post since 98 Dak posted it.. i know it has been a long time comming but i hear fins in the tank.. ohh yeah and he has fish comming in shortly..

Knowing Dak. and helping in the minor part of moving the glass, and having seen the beast running... It is impreesive... that about all i can say..


----------



## 98dak83cam

Fish are here, in quarantine tanks right now.


----------



## chillout

So what fish did you settle on, was it the arowana? Good luck introducing them to your tank.


----------



## 98dak83cam

chillout said:


> So what fish did you settle on, was it the arowana? Good luck introducing them to your tank.


I got 8 moori, 10 lithobates, 10 ruby red peacocks, 10 blue neon peacocks, 10 cop. white head lupingo, 6 venustus, 12 ngara peacocks, 12 Taiwan Reef. That is just enough to get things started. I'll have some benga yellow peacocks, phenichilus, fryeri, maybe some compressiceps.

Right now I just took some of my older fish that I had and put them in the big tank to test it out. I'll slowly start adding the new fish into the big tank as they get to the right size. Probably all of the moori I have can go in as well as the white head lupingo.

I'll post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## chillout

I thought you were avoiding the Malawi, hmm maybe I missed something. Nice list, should make for a very nice contrast once they get established and you have a few colored up males.


----------



## 98dak83cam

chillout said:


> I thought you were avoiding the Malawi, hmm maybe I missed something. Nice list, should make for a very nice contrast once they get established and you have a few colored up males.


I was concerned at one point with the cost of keeping the tank at 78 degrees but after heating it up now I can see that it holds the heat really well. To be truely happy you really need like 5 of these tanks ... one tank for each region of the world! But hey, looking into my tank right now is like looking into Malawi itself. The fish are exhibiting behavior like I've never seen before. I have a couple of Mbuna in with the peacocks right now and they are actually playing in the current from the spraybar. The peacocks are setting up territories already and they are able to claim an entire rock pile. It is going to be really exciting when I start introducing the rest of the fish because the fish I have in there now are just my break-in fish. I do have a couple of nice peacocks that I had to put in because the poor guys have been looking at the tank for a year from their little 55 :fish:


----------



## houstonhimself

Dust that camera off... let's see some pics with just the "break in" fish.


----------



## 98dak83cam

houstonhimself said:


> Dust that camera off... let's see some pics with just the "break in" fish.


My better half left it at work over the weekend, she is bringing it home tonight so I can take some pics. I know I'm driving you guys nuts. This sucker took me double the amount of time I thought it would. If only days were 25 hours long instead of 24!


----------



## fishwolfe

does the fbf just have water coming in the bottom up through the sand?how do you keep the sand in the tube?where did you find the clear tubes?any more pics or info on the fbf?*** been toying with building one for my tank.thanks...oh ya :drooling: on yours :thumb:


----------



## Aalelan

Where did you get that clear PCV for your FBF? or is it not PVC? Everything I have been finding is outrageous $$..

-AA


----------



## 98dak83cam

I apologize in advance for the poor picture quality. My slave flash died and I was not able to use any flash at all so things are a little blurry.


----------



## 98dak83cam

The FBF are 4" clear pvc from ebay. I got each section for about 12.00. I'll post a picture tomorrow of the elbow the directs the water through the sand. The sand is pool filter sand.


----------



## aaxxeell

:thumb: :thumb: :thumb: 
finally someone has stocked a monster tank with cool colourful malawis, and not gone down the beaten path of arowana!
good work mate.

yeah i just bought a otto fbf for like $100, i'd like to see some pics of your diy fbf too...
im gonna build a huge one when i start a fish room  
they are bio machines!


----------



## fishwolfe

i found these on ebay,are they what you used?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Clear-Acrylic-Plexi ... 18Q2el1247


----------



## tishevans

:drooling: :thumb:


----------



## 98dak83cam

fishwolfe said:


> i found these on ebay,are they what you used?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Clear-Acrylic-Plexi ... 18Q2el1247


No mine were actually clear PVC


----------



## Aquanist

Nice peacocks you got there! I just love the pair on the right of your 2nd pic (this page). :thumb:


----------



## aussieafricans

LOOOOOOOVE IT!!! :drooling: nice fish they got pretty nice color 8) how many more will you be adding on the onto the current stock and how many are already in there, it looks like around 11-12 ATM
Nice work your an inspiration LOL :thumb:


----------



## 98dak83cam

I'm glad you like the "break - in" fish 

There are about 12 in there right now. The Mbuna will be coming out and about 150 peacocks and haps will be going in. Right now I have about 10 of the following - nigara, ruby red, neon violet, lithobates, moori, cop. white head lupingu, and 6 venustus.

Coming are fryeri, deep water haps, and a few others who are not decided on yet.


----------



## chillout

Looks awesome! How do you plan to remove the mbuna, seems like it would be quite a task. Good luck adding the rest.


----------



## 98dak83cam

chillout said:


> Looks awesome! How do you plan to remove the mbuna, seems like it would be quite a task. Good luck adding the rest.


Well after all the planning and engineering .... I have no idea! Maybe using a divider to get them into a corner, or going in a night with a flashlight and a long net?? If they have to stay in it is not a big deal either.


----------



## CichlidAndrew

Jeez. I want to make a huge aquarium so bad. Once I move out and get my own house I am going to make a promise to myself to make one. I love the idea of just loading it with Malawis. Looks great! :thumb:


----------



## Israel2004

Awesome!!!


----------



## 98dak83cam

Here are some more pictures. On the FBF you can see the 90* elbow that directs the water to the bottom. On the FBF in the background you can see what a mess I had to make to get it to seal. The clear PVC seems to have a larger diameter than regular schedule 40 white pvc, so on my first FBF I ahd to lead the cement right to it due to leaks, I even had to silicone it. The second FBF I built was a lot better, so that one goes in front for looks :thumb: When I'm bored some day I'll clean up the back one so that it looks a little better.


















Some of the new fish in the 55 waiting to go into the 1000.


----------



## aussieafricans

they'll grow fast in the 1000 LOL :lol:

nice work man :thumb: and nice fish


----------



## pro zac

i love that tank and your carpentry skills are amazing! great job and thanks for all the pics.

post some more of the big tank!


----------



## Desi&lt;3

They look great!


----------



## aussieafricans

i second that, would love to see more pics :thumb:


----------



## 98dak83cam

Any of the new fish that are too big to fit in the current tank's residents will go in this weekend. I'll post some pics on Monday with them in. I'll have another shipment of fish in the next week or so. Probably some benga yellow's and some fryeri. My little lithobates are already getting a small blaze and some of the ruby reds already have a lot of red on them. Must be something in the water? :lol:


----------



## aussieafricans

i'll be counting the sleeps till Monday :lol: 
what size fish are you ordering?

nice work :thumb:


----------



## 98dak83cam

aussieafricans said:


> i'll be counting the sleeps till Monday :lol:
> what size fish are you ordering?
> 
> nice work :thumb:


They are about 1.5 - 2" From one seller I got some that were more like 1" , but I knew that before I ordered them.


----------



## cichlids _killer

man nice tank....how much $$ that u spend for the whole thing? imma get a 1st class ticket fly here a set one up for me .i got room :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## lomax

cool looking tank, love the size of the fish in it


----------



## 98dak83cam

Here are some more pictures. You can see that I have changed the plumbing a bit from the original layout. I now have pipes that go down into the barrels so that the water is more quiet. I decided to hook up both FBF so I also had to move them around a little. I took off the top of the three milk crates and replaced it with a 5 gallon bucket with part of the bottom cut out. I then put the filter media as shown in the pictures in it. It gave me better flow. There are also a few pictures of the fish with a better flash. Don't mind the water, I had just added more sand it made the water cloudy for the day.


----------



## chillout

Sounds like its coming along well. The pics are :thumb: Amazing. I see your adding them as I replied  .


----------



## dreday

really nice man. so what do you have in front of the tank to sit on, a bed, couch, lawn chairs??/ cuase if that was my house i would start sleeping down their. :drooling:


----------



## fishwolfe

thanks for the pics of the fbf's.how do you keep the sand from getting in the check valves?just water pressure alone?


----------



## 98dak83cam

dreday said:


> really nice man. so what do you have in front of the tank to sit on, a bed, couch, lawn chairs??/ cuase if that was my house i would start sleeping down their. :drooling:


I need to repaint the basement walls and floor because I totally trashed it during the tank building process. What do I sit on now? A 5 gallon bucket! :lol:


----------



## 98dak83cam

fishwolfe said:


> thanks for the pics of the fbf's.how do you keep the sand from getting in the check valves?just water pressure alone?


The sand doesn't seem to flow back through the pipe because the check valve shuts off really fast. Any that would get in there would just get blown back out during start up. I think that I'm going to put some pea gravel in the bottom to help with the water flow a little.


----------



## Desi&lt;3

Looks great!

More pictures please :drooling: :drooling: :drooling: :drooling:


----------



## fishwolfe

with all the requests for pics maybe you could put up a web cam and charge admission?the pea gravel might weigh enough that it could get into the check valve and block it from closing.just a thought.


----------



## Rick_Lindsey

fishwolfe said:


> with all the requests for pics maybe you could put up a web cam and charge admission?


Laf, that'd be funny. Charge $1.00 a month and I'd bet you'd get half the board signed up for at least the first month . It'd pay for the webcam, at least.

-Rick (the armchair aquarist)


----------



## 98dak83cam

fishwolfe said:


> with all the requests for pics maybe you could put up a web cam and charge admission?the pea gravel might weigh enough that it could get into the check valve and block it from closing.just a thought.


Well there is only one way to find out, try it I guess. I don't think that it would go up the elbow at the bottom but you never know.


----------



## pro zac

Im still kinda new to cichlids so which type is the big yellow fish? i love all the pics thanks for posting! post some more hahaha!


----------



## 98dak83cam

pro zac said:


> Im still kinda new to cichlids so which type is the big yellow fish? i love all the pics thanks for posting! post some more hahaha!


benga peacock


----------



## aussieafricans

how about those pics any further progress yet


----------



## 98dak83cam

aussieafricans said:


> how about those pics any further progress yet


Not much for further progress actually. Everything is going well, filters are all doing a great job. The fish are really looking good and I'm adding new young fish as they get big enough where they won't fit in someone's mouth. There are a few other types of fish I'm looking for so as I get them I'll post pics. Hopefully the trim will go on soon.


----------



## TheeMon

post what you need, someone will be willing to help prolly


----------



## 98dak83cam

TheeMon said:


> post what you need, someone will be willing to help prolly


Good idea -

6 dimidiochromis compressiceps
Placidochromis phenochilus Tanzania
sciaenochromis fryeri
Any of the lethinrops

Aulonocara rostratum
Aulonocara stuartgranti "maleri island"
Aulonocara kandeense

That will just about fill the tank out.


----------



## 98dak83cam

A special thanks to Rick over at aquabid and to Atlantis for the fine fish and service I have gotten so far. :thumb:


----------



## secrest

Thats just amazing. Very nice work. Wait til my wife sees this one, she just gave me permission to turn the basement into my own personal fish room. I think you just gave me something to do lol


----------



## Desi&lt;3

Any recent news or pictures?
Love to hear what has been added or taken out!


----------



## gsj996

I am speechless! I *WILL *build one of these some day! thank you for taking use through the whole process!

GREAT TANK!!!!!!!!


----------



## dreday

i just need a basement and i am all good.... problem is i have no building skills at all.


----------



## bulldogg7

frikkin awesome tank, it'd be worth the 975 mile drive just to come hang out a while and see that thing in person.


----------



## Cole1309

Nice planning and effort! Awesome job, great tank! You should post a fish list of what you have in there as of today. That would be awesome and I bet everyone else would like to know as well. lol obviously you won't be able to count every one of them but I believe everyone would like an idea of what you have in that bad boy! sorry if that seemed at all rude lol. Good luck and keep the progress comin.


----------



## 98dak83cam

Cole1309 said:


> Nice planning and effort! Awesome job, great tank! You should post a fish list of what you have in there as of today. That would be awesome and I bet everyone else would like to know as well. lol obviously you won't be able to count every one of them but I believe everyone would like an idea of what you have in that bad boy! sorry if that seemed at all rude lol. Good luck and keep the progress comin.


10 blue neon
10 ruby red
10 lithobates
6 venustus
10 cop. mloto white head 
6 moori
10 Taiwan Reef

then just some older fish I had such as some older ruby reds, maleri islands, etc.


----------



## Desi&lt;3

nice! Any recent pictures?


----------



## 98dak83cam

Desi<3 said:


> nice! Any recent pictures?


Not any recent pictures. The small fish are growing a lot and the filters are keeping the water really clear. I'm going to order some more fish in July. I have to get a few replacements because I had a couple jump out through a small hole, and a couple got sucked through the grate I had over the 3" bulkhead. I've fixed both so at least I won't lose any more.

The Ruby red males are starting to color up, the lithobates are getting some yellow in the dorsal fin. Besides that everybody else is stil pretty much grey.


----------



## tishevans

How is everything going this month??? Lots of growing??? :fish:


----------



## 98dak83cam

tishevans said:


> How is everything going this month??? Lots of growing??? :fish:


A lot of growing. I'll put some pics up when I can.


----------



## 98dak83cam

I had a dream last night that the front right corner separated and the entire front let go. :lol:


----------



## christopherhicks

nightmare


----------



## TheBanker

i pretty much just read this whole, and all the progress you made over time. Its a great looking tank. Must be fun to have one that large.

looking forward to update pics


----------



## chamagol

hi
some new pitures?

saludos desde chile


----------



## tishevans

How is everyone and everything growing??? Any new pics?????


----------



## 98dak83cam

All is well :thumb:


----------



## 98dak83cam

A short video -


----------



## BurgerKing

Im excited stocking a 10g with shellies, I'd lose it stocking that monster!!

Looks like it could be a display tank at disney land, really well done. :thumb:


----------



## loogielv

very nice man. I really dig it. quick question for you, do you feel that the center brace wasn't necessary? I'm sure you wouldn't have put it on if you felt that way, but after being setup for a few months and just the overall feel of it, how does it feel?

The reason I ask is because I want to build a tank about 6' long and 48" high. My glass viewing area would be about 5'x3' but if i could get 5'x40" viewing area that would be super cool. Everyone says i shouldn't go that high, even with 3/4" tempered, so i'm asking someone who did it. I know you got acrylic (which i'm not opposed to using) but i think it still is a valid point. My main concern is price. I'd like to go with 1/2" but have a feeling that 3/4" is truly the only way to go. Also I'm only considering glass over acrylic because I've never worked with acrylic and also i'm worried about the price as well as the ability to get it to seal to the wood.

My construction skills are nil. All that bolting and what not wont even be an option for me. I'd just mess it up. I'm only considering a 500gallon ish tank anyway...

sorry to hijack, just trying to get a feel from someone who's done it a little differently than everyone else.


----------



## 98dak83cam

loogielv said:


> very nice man. I really dig it. quick question for you, do you feel that the center brace wasn't necessary? I'm sure you wouldn't have put it on if you felt that way, but after being setup for a few months and just the overall feel of it, how does it feel?
> 
> The reason I ask is because I want to build a tank about 6' long and 48" high. My glass viewing area would be about 5'x3' but if i could get 5'x40" viewing area that would be super cool. Everyone says i shouldn't go that high, even with 3/4" tempered, so i'm asking someone who did it. I know you got acrylic (which i'm not opposed to using) but i think it still is a valid point. My main concern is price. I'd like to go with 1/2" but have a feeling that 3/4" is truly the only way to go. Also I'm only considering glass over acrylic because I've never worked with acrylic and also i'm worried about the price as well as the ability to get it to seal to the wood.
> 
> My construction skills are nil. All that bolting and what not wont even be an option for me. I'd just mess it up. I'm only considering a 500gallon ish tank anyway...
> 
> sorry to hijack, just trying to get a feel from someone who's done it a little differently than everyone else.


Do I think I could get away with not using the center brace - yes. But would I sleep at night - no. I don't want to be close to the lowest possible safety factor, I wanted some cushion. The glass itself is 1/2" tempered. For what you want to do I'd go with 1/2" tempered - you will be fine. This is not coming from a bench warmer, this is coming from someone who has played the game! :thumb:

Why go so deep? I only went 48" deep because I got a super deal on the glass and built the tank around it. I'd go with maybe 36" tops. Don't freak out about the bolting. You buy your bolts and washers, drill a hole, put it through, tighten. You can handle that right?! Do it once and do it right. Everybody has their way of doing things and most are not any better or worse than the next. I suggest taking your time and doing your homework before you start, otherwise you join the club of those who have had leaks.


----------



## loogielv

98dak83cam said:


> loogielv said:
> 
> 
> 
> very nice man. I really dig it. quick question for you, do you feel that the center brace wasn't necessary? I'm sure you wouldn't have put it on if you felt that way, but after being setup for a few months and just the overall feel of it, how does it feel?
> 
> The reason I ask is because I want to build a tank about 6' long and 48" high. My glass viewing area would be about 5'x3' but if i could get 5'x40" viewing area that would be super cool. Everyone says i shouldn't go that high, even with 3/4" tempered, so i'm asking someone who did it. I know you got acrylic (which i'm not opposed to using) but i think it still is a valid point. My main concern is price. I'd like to go with 1/2" but have a feeling that 3/4" is truly the only way to go. Also I'm only considering glass over acrylic because I've never worked with acrylic and also i'm worried about the price as well as the ability to get it to seal to the wood.
> 
> My construction skills are nil. All that bolting and what not wont even be an option for me. I'd just mess it up. I'm only considering a 500gallon ish tank anyway...
> 
> sorry to hijack, just trying to get a feel from someone who's done it a little differently than everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> Do I think I could get away with not using the center brace - yes. But would I sleep at night - no. I don't want to be close to the lowest possible safety factor, I wanted some cushion. The glass itself is 1/2" tempered. For what you want to do I'd go with 1/2" tempered - you will be fine. This is not coming from a bench warmer, this is coming from someone who has played the game! :thumb:
> 
> Why go so deep? I only went 48" deep because I got a super deal on the glass and built the tank around it. I'd go with maybe 36" tops. Don't freak out about the bolting. You buy your bolts and washers, drill a hole, put it through, tighten. You can handle that right?! Do it once and do it right. Everybody has their way of doing things and most are not any better or worse than the next. I suggest taking your time and doing your homework before you start, otherwise you join the club of those who have had leaks.
Click to expand...

wow man. great replies :thumb: you say you've "played the game" do you mean with other glass, or your 1000gal monster? just curious what other experience you've got. isn't the 1000 gal monster acrylic? or am i mixing threads? if so, i'm really sorry.

some people make the point that 1/2" tempered will explode when it fails, where as plate will simply (hopefully) leak allowing for time to save the fish. Do you feel this is a concern, or not really, due to the extra strength of tempered?

ty again for replying. it's appreciated.


----------



## 98dak83cam

loogielv said:


> 98dak83cam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loogielv said:
> 
> 
> 
> very nice man. I really dig it. quick question for you, do you feel that the center brace wasn't necessary? I'm sure you wouldn't have put it on if you felt that way, but after being setup for a few months and just the overall feel of it, how does it feel?
> 
> The reason I ask is because I want to build a tank about 6' long and 48" high. My glass viewing area would be about 5'x3' but if i could get 5'x40" viewing area that would be super cool. Everyone says i shouldn't go that high, even with 3/4" tempered, so i'm asking someone who did it. I know you got acrylic (which i'm not opposed to using) but i think it still is a valid point. My main concern is price. I'd like to go with 1/2" but have a feeling that 3/4" is truly the only way to go. Also I'm only considering glass over acrylic because I've never worked with acrylic and also i'm worried about the price as well as the ability to get it to seal to the wood.
> 
> My construction skills are nil. All that bolting and what not wont even be an option for me. I'd just mess it up. I'm only considering a 500gallon ish tank anyway...
> 
> sorry to hijack, just trying to get a feel from someone who's done it a little differently than everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> Do I think I could get away with not using the center brace - yes. But would I sleep at night - no. I don't want to be close to the lowest possible safety factor, I wanted some cushion. The glass itself is 1/2" tempered. For what you want to do I'd go with 1/2" tempered - you will be fine. This is not coming from a bench warmer, this is coming from someone who has played the game! :thumb:
> 
> Why go so deep? I only went 48" deep because I got a super deal on the glass and built the tank around it. I'd go with maybe 36" tops. Don't freak out about the bolting. You buy your bolts and washers, drill a hole, put it through, tighten. You can handle that right?! Do it once and do it right. Everybody has their way of doing things and most are not any better or worse than the next. I suggest taking your time and doing your homework before you start, otherwise you join the club of those who have had leaks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow man. great replies :thumb: you say you've "played the game" do you mean with other glass, or your 1000gal monster? just curious what other experience you've got. isn't the 1000 gal monster acrylic? or am i mixing threads? if so, i'm really sorry.
> 
> some people make the point that 1/2" tempered will explode when it fails, where as plate will simply (hopefully) leak allowing for time to save the fish. Do you feel this is a concern, or not really, due to the extra strength of tempered?
> 
> ty again for replying. it's appreciated.
Click to expand...

By play the game I just mean that there are always people who give advice, but don't have experience to back it up. I've built the tank with the glass in question, so I'm not feeding out a line. Mine is glass, there is another thread where someone is trying acrylic that is 3/4". The only acrylic on mine is the bullet proof 1 1/4 piece that is the front support.

There are two schools of thought on tempered vs plate glass. Tempered does explode into a bunch of tiny crumbs when it breaks. Plate does not always crack and slowly leak. It may also blow out, but sending sword sized pieces throughwhoever is in front of it. Not something I would have in my house, but hey, to each their own I guess. I do concede that that the tanks you buy in the store do not have tempered fronts. But when we build them at home, especially out of plywood I think you have to humble the thought of your building skills a little not totally trust that plate will be ok. Go with tempered is my opinion.


----------



## loogielv

i'm really sorry i confused your thread with another. Usually i would go back and re-read just to verify, but I got lazy. Anyway I appreciate the reply. So you think if i dropped it down to 40" high with 1/2" tempered would be no prob at all? any higher and the center brace is probably required?

I'm not opposed to 36" high, but those extra 4 inches really add some serious depth imo. It just makes it seem less like a tank, and more like an environment. I dont know. i'm weird like that. If everyone told me that 40" high is too high i'd go 36" easy. at 36" i could probably even do away with tempered and really drop the cost. But I'm just trying to see what's feasibly possible to get my tank with the maximum safe height and width.


----------



## 98dak83cam

loogielv said:


> i'm really sorry i confused your thread with another. Usually i would go back and re-read just to verify, but I got lazy. Anyway I appreciate the reply. So you think if i dropped it down to 40" high with 1/2" tempered would be no prob at all? any higher and the center brace is probably required?
> 
> I'm not opposed to 36" high, but those extra 4 inches really add some serious depth imo. It just makes it seem less like a tank, and more like an environment. I dont know. i'm weird like that. If everyone told me that 40" high is too high i'd go 36" easy. at 36" i could probably even do away with tempered and really drop the cost. But I'm just trying to see what's feasibly possible to get my tank with the maximum safe height and width.


With 48" depth I would go with no less than 1/2" tempered for a 5' span. Any span greater than that you would want to put in a center brace. If you choose not to go with tempered you would have to go at least 3/4" plate, maybe even higher. There is a formula out there that I used to calculate the safety factor. You want to be at least a 2. That will tell you what you can do with a given thickness of glass over a depth and a span. Good luck :thumb:


----------



## fellowes

Stupendous work. Tank is gorgeous. I'm currently plaining to build a small lake in my backyard. Wish me luck.


----------



## utimag

your tank is very nice. great job.


----------



## utimag

your tank is very nice. great job.


----------



## Heros_Rotkiel

Nice tank, can we see some more full tank shots


----------



## 98dak83cam

I got a great LED setup custom made from an ebay seller. There are 28 LED's in total. Greg (search seller name - gsolom) really went above and beyond to fit a set to by needs. I highly recommend his service, it is A+. These LED's will last a long time, the kit is really good quality. The pictures really don't do the tank justice because it is REALLY hard to get a good picture in the low light conditions. Here are a few -


----------



## 98dak83cam




----------



## 98dak83cam

:thumb:


----------



## x06jsp

Wow awesome tank.

When i finally get uni over with and get my own place i am planning to get a 12'x17' shed to use as a fish house and i am thinking i will deffinitely build myself 1 or 2 nice big tanks in it along with other normal sized ones.

Josh


----------



## 98dak83cam

x06jsp said:


> Wow awesome tank.
> 
> When i finally get uni over with and get my own place i am planning to get a 12'x17' shed to use as a fish house and i am thinking i will deffinitely build myself 1 or 2 nice big tanks in it along with other normal sized ones.
> 
> Josh


Big tanks are trouble... in a good way. I don't know how I could ever go back to "normal" size tank now. There are disadvantages though:

- when you drop something to the bottom in the 55 you get upset because you have to roll up your sleves past your elbows. In a 1000 you say "well I didn't need it that thinh that much anyway."

- When you go to buy fish for a 55 you feel bad because you spent too much and brought home a few fish. When you buy fish for the 1000 you feel bad for the same reason, but then you feel even worse when you don't even make a significant increase to the population of the big tank.

- When you clean the filter on a normal tank it is a handfull of yuck. When you clean it on a 1000 you have a lap full of yuck.

You think you waste a lot of time looking at a normal tank? A 1000 is like going from your 13" college dorm room TV to an IMAX.

You know you are in trouble when you order 5 pound buckets of fish food.

Water changes? Forget about 5 gallon buckets with a siphon.

Pregnant female? I'd rather herd cats in the rain.

You look through fish catalogs at all the goodies, but none of them will do anything on your tank.

You start thinking of building a 2000 gallon tank and deep inside... you KNOW you could!

Friends are not visiting to kick back and chat. Upon entering through the front door their attention immediately go towards the tank.

Your wife talks about it like it is another woman.

You have to explain to little kids that no it is not the ocean, and no Nemo is not in there.

You would be rich if you had a dollar for each person that asked "do you swim in it?"

You have to answer the age old question at the petstore when looking at fish of "how many gallons is your tank?" Instant store celebrity. You just want to look at the bleep'n fish.

Other than those few things it has been great. :lol: 
-


----------



## x06jsp

lol  ill keep that in mind .... but i dont think thats going to put me off ....

Josh


----------



## ashilli48

I apologize if this has already been asked or is potentially stupid... have you considered plants at all? Not even sure how you would get them in there, how you would get light to them, would haps eat them? Would look coll but probably out of the question at this size. Just curious.


----------



## 98dak83cam

x06jsp said:


> lol  ill keep that in mind .... but i dont think thats going to put me off ....
> 
> Josh


Go for it if you ever get the chance. It is really rewarding to sit back and enjoy what you designed and built. I would do it all over again in a heartbeat


----------



## 98dak83cam

ashilli48 said:


> I apologize if this has already been asked or is potentially stupid... have you considered plants at all? Not even sure how you would get them in there, how you would get light to them, would haps eat them? Would look coll but probably out of the question at this size. Just curious.


The fish would eat them, and the maintenance would be pretty difficult at 4' of depth, not to mention getting enough light to them. Who knows, maybe someday I'll build a twin to this tank but with a lot of plants and some south american and central american cichlids.


----------



## x06jsp

98dak83cam said:


> x06jsp said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol  ill keep that in mind .... but i dont think thats going to put me off ....
> 
> Josh
> 
> 
> 
> Go for it if you ever get the chance. It is really rewarding to sit back and enjoy what you designed and built. I would do it all over again in a heartbeat
Click to expand...

Oh i know its rewarding i build my own computer cases 

The one im building atm is a bit of a monster (i.e one of the biggest cases ever lol) it is 90cmx50x55(ldh) lol

Josh


----------



## OhioCichlids

this thread is quite awesome


----------



## ashilli48

98dak83cam said:


> ashilli48 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize if this has already been asked or is potentially stupid... have you considered plants at all? Not even sure how you would get them in there, how you would get light to them, would haps eat them? Would look coll but probably out of the question at this size. Just curious.
> 
> 
> 
> The fish would eat them, and the maintenance would be pretty difficult at 4' of depth, not to mention getting enough light to them. Who knows, maybe someday I'll build a twin to this tank but with a lot of plants and some south american and central american cichlids.
Click to expand...

Never kept Haps, didn't know they ate plants like Mbuna.


----------



## 98dak83cam

Ok - I'm turning the tables and I have a question for you! What temperature power compact bulbs should I put in this tank to show off the colors of the fish. Mind you that all the pictures I've shown so far are with the 48" light fixture off my 55 gallon. There will be (6) 55 watt power compact fixtures of AHS http://www.ahsupply.com/36-55w.htm Suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## SLIGHTLY STOOPID

What are the dimensions? I'm guessing you will have 2 rows of three? Without knowing more I would say a combo of one row of each.

55 21.1-5" 10000K 11551 $17.99
55 21.1-5" Bright Blue 11552 $17.99


----------



## auratum

Just a suggestion to do this more cheaply.

Buy a light bar for bathrooms that have the many lights in a row. Load it up with compact flourescent bulbs. For a reflector, I have used a piece of galvanized heating duct - pop it apart at the seam and stretch it into a parabolic shape. You can attach the light bar to the inside of this reflector or drill holes in it to allow only the bulbs to poke through. If you are limited on space, you can screw in socket doublers where it turns one light socket into two in a "Y" type pattern. I use the daylight 60W bulbs you can pick up - you can get like 6 for $10.

Just a suggestion...

Great thread by the way - I have really enjoyed following it.

Merry Christmas!

Patrick


----------



## Norse76

Heh when I first broke the 100 gallon barrier I thought it was amazing...Lol I see this and it makes me feel like Im back to owning a Betta tank again 

:lol:


----------



## phill

Great looking tank, and really nice job on the plumbing and twin FBFs :thumb:


----------



## I3lazd

just curious as to the cost of this project? I would love to do something similar.


----------



## 98dak83cam

I3lazd said:


> just curious as to the cost of this project? I would love to do something similar.


About a dollar a gallon give or take.


----------



## clgkag

98dak83cam said:


> I3lazd said:
> 
> 
> 
> just curious as to the cost of this project? I would love to do something similar.
> 
> 
> 
> About a dollar a gallon give or take.
Click to expand...

Does that include filtration?


----------



## 98dak83cam

clgkag said:


> 98dak83cam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I3lazd said:
> 
> 
> 
> just curious as to the cost of this project? I would love to do something similar.
> 
> 
> 
> About a dollar a gallon give or take.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does that include filtration?
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## 98dak83cam

SLIGHTLY STOOPID said:


> What are the dimensions? I'm guessing you will have 2 rows of three? Without knowing more I would say a combo of one row of each.
> 
> 55 21.1-5" 10000K 11551 $17.99
> 55 21.1-5" Bright Blue 11552 $17.99


My lights are actually going to be perpendicular rather than parallel to the front. I have 6 opennings that will accept a 24" long light fixture. I had to do it that way because of the braces going across the top.


----------



## I3lazd

did you notice a big increase to your power/water bill. I am thinking about using LED lights for my lighting do you think this will work or do the lights give off spectrums the fish need.


----------



## Nion

98dak83cam said:


>


Sorry if I missed it somewhere but what is the red/orange fish in the pic above?


----------



## I3lazd

sorry to bombard with questions but how and how often are you doing water changes?


----------



## 98dak83cam

I3lazd said:


> did you notice a big increase to your power/water bill. I am thinking about using LED lights for my lighting do you think this will work or do the lights give off spectrums the fish need.


It went up about 20.00. I only run the LED's most of the time. For viewing I turn on some PCF that I have. I'm still up in the air as for what to get for the "real" lights for this tank.


----------



## 98dak83cam

Nion said:


> Sorry if I missed it somewhere but what is the red/orange fish in the pic above?


That is a Red Zebra that I had put in to break the tank in. He is a little jerk, you want him? :lol:


----------



## I3lazd

Have you thought about building an led light for your main light it would be very cost efficient and very bright. 100+ Leds cost less than an average light bulb. And about those water changes??


----------



## 98dak83cam

I3lazd said:


> Have you thought about building an led light for your main light it would be very cost efficient and very bright. 100+ Leds cost less than an average light bulb. And about those water changes??


It would not be cost effective to do an LED light system for the tank, but you think like I do, I did actually look into it! It would have taken literally 100's if not 1000's of LED's to get enough light. I don't run the lights enough where the electricity would really matter anyway. I only run lights when I'm in the room.

I do a 25% water change about every other week. I just turn a valve and it automomatically drains 25% of the water, then I just fill with a hose. I'm sure I'll have to do it once a week once the fish are full grown.


----------



## Nion

98dak83cam said:


> Nion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if I missed it somewhere but what is the red/orange fish in the pic above?
> 
> 
> 
> That is a Red Zebra that I had put in to break the tank in. He is a little jerk, you want him? :lol:
Click to expand...

Absolutely! :wink:

He's very pretty. :drooling:


----------



## I3lazd

Have you thought about going to home depot and getting the florescent lights that holds 2 bulbs and is 8' long. I would think about 2 of those systems with good bulbs would do the trick not sure though with this depth. Have you thought about doing this for a living??


----------



## 98dak83cam

I3lazd said:


> Have you thought about going to home depot and getting the florescent lights that holds 2 bulbs and is 8' long. I would think about 2 of those systems with good bulbs would do the trick not sure though with this depth. Have you thought about doing this for a living??


The 8' will not work for my tank, the entire top is enclosed w/ 2' cutouts running perpendicular to the front. There are 6 2' cutouts spaced evenly.

My day job is a technology teacher, my side job is a marine mechanic.


----------



## x06jsp

Hi 98dak83cam

could you please have a look at my thread and give me a few pointers thanks 

http://cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=186253

Josh


----------



## I3lazd

If you would have used acrylic instead of glass do you think you still would have needed the brace? I am looking at building a tank that is about 600 gallons and if I can use a 1/2" thick acrylic with no brace I would much rather spend the cash. My main viewing area is going to be 1/2" x 72" x 48" . What is your opinion on this? I have started a thread on this project as well if you would like to watch it progress. It is titled 600 gallon monster in DIY. I hope to fully complete within one week.


----------



## I3lazd

could you also please send me a link with the fiberglass cloth so I know exactly what im looking for.


----------



## 98dak83cam

I3lazd said:


> If you would have used acrylic instead of glass do you think you still would have needed the brace? I am looking at building a tank that is about 600 gallons and if I can use a 1/2" thick acrylic with no brace I would much rather spend the cash. My main viewing area is going to be 1/2" x 72" x 48" . What is your opinion on this? I have started a thread on this project as well if you would like to watch it progress. It is titled 600 gallon monster in DIY. I hope to fully complete within one week.


If I had gone with thicker glass or acrylic of equal strength to the thicker glass then no, I would not need a center brace. The only reason I used the glass I did was because I found it for 50.00. Too good to pass up. Acrylic has problems such as flex and sealing issues, not to mention scratching. I did not want to mess with trying to get it to seal to the epoxy resin with the GE 1 silicone.


----------



## I3lazd

sorry to bug but what about the fiberglass cloth I would like to order today off of ebay just not too sure what I need. Thanks again you are a tremendous help to my own project.


----------



## 98dak83cam

I3lazd said:


> sorry to bug but what about the fiberglass cloth I would like to order today off of ebay just not too sure what I need. Thanks again you are a tremendous help to my own project.


Sorry, I can't remember what it was exactly. It was pretty thin though, like t- shirt thin (if that helps) Don't stress on the cloth, almost anything on the thinner side will work. You really can't mess up fiberglassing. If you get cloth that is thick, it just takes more resin to saturate it, thinner takes less. Good luck!

p.s. check with a boat repair shop in your area, they will have scraps.


----------



## I3lazd

Do you think you would have needed the brace if the glass was only 6' instead of 12'. I would like to do glass on mine but do not want the brace in the front of the tank which is making me lean toward acrylic. if it is 1/2" x 72" x 48" will i need a brace, if so if I used thicker glass would that eliminate my problem.


----------



## SLIGHTLY STOOPID

> The 8' will not work for my tank, the entire top is enclosed w/ 2' cutouts running perpendicular to the front. There are 6 2' cutouts spaced evenly.


Draw a quickie in paint to show the top of your set up. Give us a visual and you will get more ideas than you need.


----------



## I3lazd

how do you feed the fish if it is completely enclosed?


----------



## blueinfinity

I3lazd said:


> how do you feed the fish if it is completely enclosed?


really?....

he showed a pic a while back. imagine a large sheet of playwood layed on top. with 6 2 foot holes cut in it.

pretty simple concept guys


----------



## I3lazd

no kidding but i am under the impression that space is for lights. So I was wondering if he had hydrolics on it to lift it or what? Thanks for trying to make me look like an idiot though. :thumb:


----------



## blueinfinity

haha sorry wasnt trying to do t hat. he had said it was sealed down.
if I am thinking of the same thread, i've been following this one over the ages.

BUT I would like to know if its NEEDED? why not trim it to fit lights and get a piece of glass for over it.


----------



## 98dak83cam

Here is a drawing of the top. The bottom of the drawing is the front of the tank.


----------



## I3lazd

so how do you move your rocks around and clean the sand do you actually go into the tank?


----------



## 98dak83cam

I3lazd said:


> so how do you move your rocks around and clean the sand do you actually go into the tank?


With all the water movement it keeps clean. I don't go in, not a chance of that! :lol:


----------



## I3lazd

So do you never change your rocks around then?


----------



## SLIGHTLY STOOPID

Simple. 8 24" t5s. Two ICECAP ballasts.

Actually if the holes are 24" apart and the tank is deep I might go with two kits at first. 2 bulbs per hole. But when I could afford it I would probably go three bulbs per hole which is one more kit.

Lighting a big tank is not cheap or easy to do. Think "reef" in cost and quality and you won't regret it. Try to go as quality as you can. Your ICECAPs will be around longer than the tank.

THE ANSWERComes with your choice of bulbs

:thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## I3lazd

just curious how many pounds of sand you used?


----------



## 98dak83cam

SLIGHTLY STOOPID said:


> Simple. 8 24" t5s. Two ICECAP ballasts.
> 
> Actually if the holes are 24" apart and the tank is deep I might go with two kits at first. 2 bulbs per hole. But when I could afford it I would probably go three bulbs per hole which is one more kit.
> 
> Lighting a big tank is not cheap or easy to do. Think "reef" in cost and quality and you won't regret it. Try to go as quality as you can. Your ICECAPs will be around longer than the tank.
> 
> THE ANSWERComes with your choice of bulbs
> 
> :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


Thanks for the ideas, but I know what fixtures I would like. What about the temperature ratings? Any ideas of what would look best?


----------



## 98dak83cam

I3lazd said:


> just curious how many pounds of sand you used?


about 400


----------



## I3lazd

just curious as to the cost of the sand and where you bought it from?


----------



## 98dak83cam

I3lazd said:


> just curious as to the cost of the sand and where you bought it from?


5.00/50 # ace hardware


----------



## I3lazd

did you just use the playground sand?


----------



## 98dak83cam

I3lazd said:


> did you just use the playground sand?


Yes, and a mix of pool filter sand too.


----------



## Aalelan

Why a mix??


----------



## narhay

Probably for the different grain sizes/colour.


----------



## 98dak83cam

A mix because some play sand blew out of my FBF one day by accident. :lol:


----------



## I3lazd

couple more questions I hope you have been following my project. How to you keep your PH up. and what did you put on the bottom to keep the water moving and filtered. If you have a link that you used to do your filtration please let me know. I know nothing about the filtration so I am suspecting this is where I will run into my big problems. Thanks Again.


----------



## I3lazd

would something like this do me justice?

http://cgi.ebay.com/SUBMERSIBLE-KOI-PON ... m153.l1262


----------



## 98dak83cam

I3lazd said:


> couple more questions I hope you have been following my project. How to you keep your PH up. and what did you put on the bottom to keep the water moving and filtered. If you have a link that you used to do your filtration please let me know. I know nothing about the filtration so I am suspecting this is where I will run into my big problems. Thanks Again.


I don't need to buffer. It is more important to keep the water consistent rather than high or low PH in my opinion. Mine is about 7-8 ph usually. I use under gravel jets to stir the water, as well as a spray bar at the top.

As far as your pump question, nno it is not powerful enough. Shoot for 3500 - 4500 gph at least. Most people will tell you to turn the tank over 10X per hour. I'll tell you from experience that pumping 4500 gph through my 1000 keeps the fish very active. There is a lot of current, they'll actually play in it for hours. My tank is spotless, I never vacuum the gravel, I wash my filter material in the washing machine every other week. Do a 25% water change every 2 weeks or so. A large tank is a lot more forgiving.


----------



## I3lazd

sweet so you think even though My tank is smaller about half the size I will still need as much pumping as you? Thats why I thought I could get away with something smaller. and how did you do the undergravel jets? do you have a undergravel filter or something if you could explain that a little more in depth to me I would greatly appreciate it. :thumb:


----------



## 98dak83cam

I3lazd said:


> sweet so you think even though My tank is smaller about half the size I will still need as much pumping as you? Thats why I thought I could get away with something smaller. and how did you do the undergravel jets? do you have a undergravel filter or something if you could explain that a little more in depth to me I would greatly appreciate it. :thumb:


I forgot your tank was smaller, 1/2 my flow rate will be fine. I hae two 55 gallon plastic barrels for sumps, return lines go to two homemade (huge) FBF, and/or the water can return to the either through the spray bar, and/or the under gravel jets. My jets are 1" pvc lines that go under the gravel, and they simply have a 45 degree elbow on the end that points up. Between them and the spray bar (which is a 2" pipe with 1/2" holes drilled about every 6") I get great flow. Look back through my thread, the pictures will answer a lot of questions.


----------



## I3lazd

I was looking through the thread for it maybe I just missed it I have been through everypage and didn't see anything on the undergravel jets. My main question on those is if you put like a plastic barrier in between the jets or the sand sits directly onto jets? Is it similar to your spray bar set-up? Once again I am terribly sorry if you already posted this I just didn't see anything on this as I read through.


----------



## 98dak83cam

I3lazd said:


> I was looking through the thread for it maybe I just missed it I have been through everypage and didn't see anything on the undergravel jets. My main question on those is if you put like a plastic barrier in between the jets or the sand sits directly onto jets? Is it similar to your spray bar set-up? Once again I am terribly sorry if you already posted this I just didn't see anything on this as I read through.


You mean you didn't want to sift through 20 pages of posts? :lol: Don't blaim you!

Nope, I just sit the pipe on the bottom, put rocks on it in spots to hold it down, hid the under gravel jets themselves behind rocks. From the front you can't even see them. Now that I think of it, I don't think there are pictures of the jets, they are nothing fancy at all.


----------



## I3lazd

no lol I did look through all 20pgs I just couldn't find anything, Thanks for clarifying that for me I am still not sure how I will set-up my filtration I might try a different system.


----------



## I3lazd

I was wondering if you sealed the plywood with anything and if so what you used? Thanks you have been a huge help throughout my project.


----------



## 98dak83cam

I3lazd said:


> I was wondering if you sealed the plywood with anything and if so what you used? Thanks you have been a huge help throughout my project.


Epoxy Resin from US composites. I can't remember how many gallons, maybe 3 or so.


----------



## non_compliance

That tank is unreal. Nice work.


----------



## I3lazd

you put that directly onto the plywood I dont mean the fiberglass I mean before you fiber glassed. Did you put epoxy resin on before the fiberglass, if so it took 3 gallons?


----------



## I3lazd

also how deep did you make your sand, I was thinking of about 1"?


----------



## 98dak83cam

I3lazd said:


> you put that directly onto the plywood I dont mean the fiberglass I mean before you fiber glassed. Did you put epoxy resin on before the fiberglass, if so it took 3 gallons?


Yup, sealed wood with a coat of epoxy resin, let it dry, then started fiberglassing. It took about 3 gallons, I honestly can't remember. I did have to order more resin at one point, so maybe 5 gallons tops. Sand is about 2-3" deep.


----------



## I3lazd

did you drill the holes for your filtration after you fiberglassed? I was told this would be ok but I like to hear from someone who has done. Also what kind of drill bit did you use when you cut through?


----------



## 98dak83cam

I3lazd said:


> did you drill the holes for your filtration after you fiberglassed? I was told this would be ok but I like to hear from someone who has done. Also what kind of drill bit did you use when you cut through?


Fiberglass, then cut the hole. It is a lot easier to fiberglass a flat surface. I used a hole saw bit with a cordless drill. I sealed the hole with silicone, put my bulkhead through, tightened it down, done. You really don't have to seal the hole, it is just insurance incase the seal of the bulkhead leaks.


----------



## I3lazd

Thats what I thought but someone said cut first and I thought that sounded weird thank again your my saving grace :thumb:


----------



## 98dak83cam

I3lazd said:


> Thats what I thought but someone said cut first and I thought that sounded weird thank again your my saving grace :thumb:


There is usually more than one way to do things. You could do it either way, I just found that the way I chose to be easier for me. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Coln

Awesome tank, am starting my 250g tank next week and your posts
and Jon Olav's have convinced me it's the way..... javascript:emoticon(':thumb:')

http://www.jonolavsakvarium.com/eng_diy ... itres.html


----------



## I3lazd

I am using rit dye to dye the fiberglass is this what you used or something else. I just dont want it to mess up the epoxy.


----------



## 98dak83cam

I3lazd said:


> I am using rit dye to dye the fiberglass is this what you used or something else. I just dont want it to mess up the epoxy.


I wouldn't use that. Go to US composites and get a can of their dye that is meant for epoxy resin. From talking with them any other dye alters the epoxy on a molecular level.


----------



## I3lazd

I was wondering if you were using sch 40 pvc or if it is stronger? I can get the 40 for free but my buddy said to check what you used first.


----------



## 98dak83cam

I3lazd said:


> I was wondering if you were using sch 40 pvc or if it is stronger? I can get the 40 for free but my buddy said to check what you used first.


Schedule 40 is more than strong enough, there is barely any pressure in most aquarium plumbing.


----------



## I3lazd

is your pump a sump pump that is oil cooled or water cooled, maybe if you have the model # and brand I can look up all the specifics.


----------



## 98dak83cam

I3lazd said:


> is your pump a sump pump that is oil cooled or water cooled, maybe if you have the model # and brand I can look up all the specifics.


Dolphin ES 4500. I wouldn't go with any other brand. Link - http://www.dolphinpumps.com/html/Products/AmpMaster/ESSeries/ES4500.htm


----------



## I3lazd

do you need a primer for that pump?


----------



## 98dak83cam

I3lazd said:


> do you need a primer for that pump?


 I don't think so, at least I don't, but mine is in a flooded position, in other words the level of water in my sumps is above the height of the pump. I got mine at AZ ponds.com for around 200.00. I'm not sure if they still carry it still or not.


----------



## I3lazd

do you know much about the bioballs? would I be able to use them in my FBF instead of sand, or just use them in my 55gal barrel and completely eliminate the fbf?


----------



## I3lazd

I also have a plumbing question how do you prevent the tank from overflowing in case of your pump failure or eletrical outage and you are not home?


----------



## illy-d

I3lazd said:


> I also have a plumbing question how do you prevent the tank from overflowing in case of your pump failure or eletrical outage and you are not home?


Check valves & siphon breaks... I think he talks about using a siphon break on his spray bar...


----------



## I3lazd

how would the check valve help?


----------



## 98dak83cam

Yes the spray bar breaks the siphon. The reason for the check valve is that the way I have it running, there is an option where I could have the water flow go 100% to the ugj, where of course it would siphon out in a power failure. The check valve stops that. If I choose to run most of my water flow to the spray bar the siphon breaks before the check valve even needs to start working.


----------



## coldfusionpower

i have a question something .. i wanted to make a 300gallon tank but im not sure about the epoxy .. its rather hard to get anything in my country .. and if it is available, price will be rather nonsense .. is there any other epoxy i can use ?

this is what i want to do ..

make all the tank... use auto putty filler to those in-perfect surface, use tons of aquarium silicone .. lay two layers of fibreglass mat .. sand it and another layer (thinner and smother fibreglass mat) ... sand it again .... put the glass with silicone.. and just use it like that ... is it ok ?

p/s: about the plumbing.. it would great if theres a diagram or picture .. i cant understand it .. ahahah


----------



## 98dak83cam

Here are some short videos of some AER that I got from "fisharefriends". I bought 10, got 11 and all are doing awesome. A top level breeder and a good person too. These fish are stunning, the video tells it all.


----------



## I3lazd

they look good :thumb:


----------



## 98dak83cam




----------



## I3lazd

what do you feed them? Have you found a good place to buy in bulk?


----------



## 98dak83cam

I3lazd said:


> what do you feed them? Have you found a good place to buy in bulk?


NLS (new life spectrum) I get it in 5 pounds buckets on ebay.


----------



## I3lazd

are you using the flakes or the sinking pellets.


----------



## 98dak83cam

I3lazd said:


> are you using the flakes or the sinking pellets.


pellets


----------



## non_compliance

98dak83cam said:


> A short video -


just watched your vid... tank is awesome... do you feel like you might have too much water movement in there? I know you said you like how it keeps them active...

Personally, I like the fish to have a chance to suspend a little more... in your tank, it doesn't look like they could hang out if they wanted to!


----------



## 98dak83cam

non_compliance said:


> 98dak83cam said:
> 
> 
> 
> A short video -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just watched your vid... tank is awesome... do you feel like you might have too much water movement in there? I know you said you like how it keeps them active...
> 
> Personally, I like the fish to have a chance to suspend a little more... in your tank, it doesn't look like they could hang out if they wanted to!
Click to expand...

Due to the size of the tank there are areas, especially the ends, where they can relax. Most of the movement is along the back and the bottom, when they get in the middle of the tank they can just sit there. They actually really like the movement, they will go to the back of the tank and swim against the current all the time. The video is deceiving too, it makes it look like they are being pushed around a lot more than they really are.


----------



## non_compliance

any updated vids or pics since that one?


----------



## 98dak83cam

non_compliance said:


> any updated vids or pics since that one?


Not of the entire tank since that one. I'm doing a 25% water change this afternoon so maybe I'll do one if I get a chance after that. They are always really active with some fresh water.


----------



## CICHnes

Are most of your stock males or do you have females in there as well. BTW, that tank is CICH. My wife would kill me if I ever tried to ask her to do that in our basement. I guess if you have females in there, leaving them in there is the only option and let nature takes its course with survival of the fittest. SO JEALOUS.


----------



## 98dak83cam

CICHnes said:


> Are most of your stock males or do you have females in there as well. BTW, that tank is CICH. My wife would kill me if I ever tried to ask her to do that in our basement. I guess if you have females in there, leaving them in there is the only option and let nature takes its course with survival of the fittest. SO JEALOUS.


Well I started out with fry, so I was hoping 50/50. But it seems like I got 80% females, 20% males. All fish that I'm putting in now are males. I have another big order of males I'm trying to put together for the second week of April. So.... anybody have some nice young male peacock and haps they would like to add to my tank?!! PM if so. We'll talk $.


----------



## CICHnes

Depending on how far you are from Buffalo, NY. There is a breeder in Hamilton, Ontario, Canada, just about an 1 hour from Buffalo that has excellent stock. He works at the Big Als there and his personal stock is directly from Stuart Grant's fish farm from Lake Malawi. His personal breeding stock is Wild Caught, just got 7 Aul. Kandeense "Blue Orchid" and they look great, the 2 the males are coloring up already. Unfortunately he does not ship.


----------



## cichlids _killer

best bet is go to livefishdirectdotcom , talk to josh he can pick out the male forsure even the MED size , his shipping is only 39$ no matter how much you order, i got a bunch of fish from him in the past and im really happy with it


----------



## 98dak83cam

CICHnes said:


> Depending on how far you are from Buffalo, NY. There is a breeder in Hamilton, Ontario, Canada, just about an 1 hour from Buffalo that has excellent stock. He works at the Big Als there and his personal stock is directly from Stuart Grant's fish farm from Lake Malawi. His personal breeding stock is Wild Caught, just got 7 Aul. Kandeense "Blue Orchid" and they look great, the 2 the males are coloring up already. Unfortunately he does not ship.


I wish I was on that side of the state, I'm 6 hours away.


----------



## 98dak83cam

cichlids _killer said:


> best bet is go to livefishdirectdotcom , talk to josh he can pick out the male forsure even the MED size , his shipping is only 39$ no matter how much you order, i got a bunch of fish from him in the past and im really happy with it


I've contacted Josh before, seems nice enough. That was actually where I was going to get them. I've been looking around for people who have bought from there. If you have pictures pm me and I'll give you my email, I'd love to see what quality you got. Did you get any peacocks and haps?


----------



## mithesaint

98dak83cam said:


> I wish I was on that side of the state, I'm 6 hours away.


Trust me, you don't. It's a lot nicer where you are :lol: :lol: :lol:

I'll trade ya houses... :thumb:


----------



## 98dak83cam

mithesaint said:


> 98dak83cam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I was on that side of the state, I'm 6 hours away.
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me, you don't. It's a lot nicer where you are :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I'll trade ya houses... :thumb:
Click to expand...

Better scenery yes, but not so hot in the fish department. Unless you like trout and pike I guess!


----------



## CICHnes

98dak83cam said:


> mithesaint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 98dak83cam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I was on that side of the state, I'm 6 hours away.
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me, you don't. It's a lot nicer where you are :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I'll trade ya houses... :thumb:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better scenery yes, but not so hot in the fish department. Unless you like trout and pike I guess!
Click to expand...

Trout and pike are nice. I don't know about keeping them in an aquarium tho. So, how's the tank coming along.


----------



## 98dak83cam

All is well. I still need to get the actual lights for it. I'm going to go with (6) 55 watt power compacts from AHS. I'm planning on doing another big fish order when I get back from spring break in April. So if anybody has male peacocks and haps pm me! You'll get photo updates all the time. :thumb:


----------



## 98dak83cam

Check out these two little guys defending their spot.


----------



## Curator

wow, awesome vids, lol...


----------



## moosepsc

98dak83cam

this has inspired my Agriculture clas to make a similar take but for different purposes..
we contacted a pool company and got a great deal in a pool liner.. as soon as we finish putting the ply wood on...we have no glass kind expensive ubless we are getting the deal that you got ... but you got the last one...lol

and as a school we cant use ebay .. i will post pictures later J...98dak83cam[/img]


----------



## 98dak83cam

moosepsc said:


> 98dak83cam
> 
> this has inspired my Agriculture clas to make a similar take but for different purposes..
> we contacted a pool company and got a great deal in a pool liner.. as soon as we finish putting the ply wood on...we have no glass kind expensive ubless we are getting the deal that you got ... but you got the last one...lol
> 
> and as a school we cant use ebay .. i will post pictures later J...98dak83cam[/img]


I'm interested to see what the pool liner looks like and how it works out.


----------



## I3lazd

could you possibly take a bunch of pics of how your filtration is set up it would be greatly appreciated? I want to see how you set up the fbf's and how all of your returns are set up.


----------



## cichlids _killer

i think 98adk83cam is on springbreak right now ...he's not be back till next week ..i cant wait for the pic of his new shipment of fish


----------



## I3lazd

thats fine I leave for spring break today


----------



## cichlids _killer

ok now are you back yet josh??? post some new pic please


----------



## 98dak83cam

Hey guys, I'm back. The cruise was good, got to do a lot of snorkeling! The shipment should be in this week, we're just getting the last of the list together. Once I get everything unpacked and settled back in I'll post some pictures.


----------



## I3lazd

pics of plumbing please.


----------



## cichlids _killer

98dak83cam said:


> Hey guys, I'm back. The cruise was good, got to do a lot of snorkeling! The shipment should be in this week, we're just getting the last of the list together. Once I get everything unpacked and settled back in I'll post some pictures.


are you and steve still doing that deal together ?? airport to airport or ups overnight?? man i cant wait to see some pic of the fish from steve swimming on that big ol' tank ..lol ..btw glad that you got so much fun on your springbreak .. opcorn:


----------



## 98dak83cam

cichlids _killer said:


> 98dak83cam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I'm back. The cruise was good, got to do a lot of snorkeling! The shipment should be in this week, we're just getting the last of the list together. Once I get everything unpacked and settled back in I'll post some pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> are you and steve still doing that deal together ?? airport to airport or ups overnight?? man i cant wait to see some pic of the fish from steve swimming on that big ol' tank ..lol ..btw glad that you got so much fun on your springbreak .. opcorn:
Click to expand...

Yes, Steve and I are working out the list, he is awesome. It will be overnight, airport to airport does not work for me because the nearest airport is pretty far away.


----------



## cichlids _killer

hey why are you MIA?? update some pic please


----------



## 98dak83cam

cichlids _killer said:


> hey why are you MIA?? update some pic please


Not any news, Steve and I waited until next week to ship due to cold weather. The other fish I got are in quarantine tanks right now, they'll be ready to go in by the weekend. A big load of fish from Steve will ship next Monday or Tuesday. He put together a great package. He even won me over on a malawi trout. That should be interesting! I have a trio of rostratus coming, a male orange tanzania, otter point, ngara, oto heterodon, jalo, phenochilus, suplhurhead, ahli, lwanda. I already have from James @ http://www.africancichlidcentral.com/ a 5" super red empress, a couple more lithobates, a killer maleri, and a intermedius male. From livefishdirect I got one male of the following already: red shoulder, lemon jake, blue regal, sulphur head, benga yellow, azereus, compressiceps, deep water hap, fireline mloto, hap. insignus, lwanda, and a VC-10. 3/4 of the fish from livefishdirect are showing very little color though. A couple of them are really starting to color up at my place though. Time will tell. I'm really looking forward to Steve's fish though, I think they will look awesome. Some are smaller males, some are larger.


----------



## Rizup

If you are getting your fish from the Steve that I know, you will be very happy! :thumb:

I've gotten almost all of my fish from Steve and another local breeder. I was able to make a trip to Steve's place about this time last year to pickup a bunch of fish. What an awesome setup and great fish.

Mike


----------



## cichlids _killer

Rizup said:


> If you are getting your fish from the Steve that I know, you will be very happy! :thumb:
> 
> I've gotten almost all of my fish from Steve and another local breeder. I was able to make a trip to Steve's place about this time last year to pickup a bunch of fish. What an awesome setup and great fish.
> 
> Mike


mike he sure did get some fish from steve that we know ..exactlly i start to got fish from steve cause of you ...
here's the link
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... highlight=


----------



## Rizup

cichlids _killer said:


> Rizup said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are getting your fish from the Steve that I know, you will be very happy! :thumb:
> 
> I've gotten almost all of my fish from Steve and another local breeder. I was able to make a trip to Steve's place about this time last year to pickup a bunch of fish. What an awesome setup and great fish.
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> mike he sure did get some fish from steve that we know ..exactlly i start to got fish from steve cause of you ...
> here's the link
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... highlight=
Click to expand...

That's right! I remember now. Hey, did you ever find all of the haps you were looking for? I think I saw your posts on the GCCA too if I remember right.

My tank has changed a bit since those last pics. I'll have to post new pics at some point.

Mike


----------



## cichlids _killer

Rizup said:


> cichlids _killer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rizup said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are getting your fish from the Steve that I know, you will be very happy! :thumb:
> 
> I've gotten almost all of my fish from Steve and another local breeder. I was able to make a trip to Steve's place about this time last year to pickup a bunch of fish. What an awesome setup and great fish.
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> mike he sure did get some fish from steve that we know ..exactlly i start to got fish from steve cause of you ...
> here's the link
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... highlight=
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's right! I remember now. Hey, did you ever find all of the haps you were looking for? I think I saw your posts on the GCCA too if I remember right.
> 
> My tank has changed a bit since those last pics. I'll have to post new pics at some point.
> 
> Mike
Click to expand...

yea bro i got alot of hap from steve ..cause i think thats what steve good at ( hap) ..and i got alot of peacock from livefishdirect.com too ...and no iam done with gcca .cant get any good fish from there .either asking too much or cant pick the male only .i still go to the swap but just for fun lol ..but i really happy with steve . wishing he can get me some moba frontosa i'll wait till my 180 done and i'm gonna give him a ring to see what's up .after sold my 75gallon i jump on this 180 gallon and its here in my basement for the last 2 month and i cant even get the stand done cause its freaking cold ... :-? 
PS : SOOOORRRYYY josh .for hi-jack your thread


----------



## 98dak83cam

Fish from Steve are coming tomorrow and more Wednesday.


----------



## cichlids _killer

98dak83cam said:


> Fish from Steve are coming tomorrow and more Wednesday.


 opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: 
either a long video or alot of pic please .


----------



## 98dak83cam

cichlids _killer said:


> 98dak83cam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fish from Steve are coming tomorrow and more Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:
> either a long video or alot of pic please .
Click to expand...

I'll try to do some of both. I had to get a slave flash for my camera because in a tank that deep I really need to light them from the top to make them look good. Any other flash just makes the colors all wash out. I'll at least get a video up on the tube once the fish are in the main tank. I think I have 16 coming from Steve in total, so it should really fill out the tank more.


----------



## 98dak83cam

The first order came from Steve, it was all the bigger fish. All I have to say is WOW WOW WOW. Will post picks once my jaw gets off the floor.


----------



## cichlids _killer

98dak83cam said:


> The first order came from Steve, it was all the bigger fish. All I have to say is WOW WOW WOW. Will post picks once my jaw gets off the floor.


told you so ....worth the money right?? how many fish came today? ..post some pic asap


----------



## 98dak83cam

cichlids _killer said:


> 98dak83cam said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first order came from Steve, it was all the bigger fish. All I have to say is WOW WOW WOW. Will post picks once my jaw gets off the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> told you so ....worth the money right?? how many fish came today? ..post some pic asap
Click to expand...

I'm uploading a video to youtube right now. For some reason my slave flash is not reaching the bottom and middle of the tank. I always thought fish looked better when lit from the top, from the front they get washed out. Maybe my tank being 4' deep has something to do with it...

I got a sulphurhead, orange tanzania peacock, otter point, heterodon, jalo, and a trout. Once the video loads up I'll post the link. The video shows their color better. We're going to bring in the others next Wednesday. Some of the fish I got today are over 6"!.


----------



## cichlids _killer

> I got a sulphurhead, orange tanzania peacock, otter point, heterodon, jalo, and a trout. Once the video loads up I'll post the link. The video shows their color better. We're going to bring in the others next Wednesday. Some of the fish I got today are over 6"!.


i thought u getting alot more than that ?? whats else is coming next wed? i hope steve can get you a Hemi tilapia Oxyrhynchus too ...the most beautiful hap that came from steve ...i got that fish about 4 month ago 4-5" now he is whooping 6-7 might be bigger with whole lot more color then he was ...anyway glad you happy josh ...and i cant wait to see your tank fully stock


----------



## 98dak83cam

cichlids _killer said:


> I got a sulphurhead, orange tanzania peacock, otter point, heterodon, jalo, and a trout. Once the video loads up I'll post the link. The video shows their color better. We're going to bring in the others next Wednesday. Some of the fish I got today are over 6"!.
> 
> 
> 
> i thought u getting alot more than that ?? whats else is coming next wed? i hope steve can get you a Hemi tilapia Oxyrhynchus too ...the most beautiful hap that came from steve ...i got that fish about 4 month ago 4-5" now he is whooping 6-7 might be bigger with whole lot more color then he was ...anyway glad you happy josh ...and i cant wait to see your tank fully stock
Click to expand...

Multiples next week of rostratus, ngara, phenochilus, ahli, and lwanda. That was about all he had for males as of right now. My other males all came from other places.


----------



## Rizup

The Champsochromis and Jalo Reef look nice! I love my Jalo, fish has awesome colors. I would also suggest a Virgatus and Verdunyi if Steve has any. My Verdunyi is starting to really color finally! Looking good so far. :thumb: Can't wait to see what comes in over the next few weeks.

Mike


----------



## 98dak83cam

Here is a short video of the tank as of yesterday night. I can't get the longer and better one to go up on youtube for some reason. I'll work on it. Either way, here is the short one -


----------



## cichlids _killer

98dak83cam said:


> Here is a short video of the tank as of yesterday night. I can't get the longer and better one to go up on youtube for some reason. I'll work on it. Either way, here is the short one -


those new fish made your fish looking like fry.....lol


----------



## 98dak83cam

cichlids _killer said:


> 98dak83cam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a short video of the tank as of yesterday night. I can't get the longer and better one to go up on youtube for some reason. I'll work on it. Either way, here is the short one -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those new fish made your fish looking like fry.....lol
Click to expand...

They are some big fish! Most of mine are really young, most are around 1 year. It is nice to have some bigger fish now while I'm waiting for mine to grow out.


----------



## 98dak83cam

Another - 




Second half of above - 




None of Steve's peacocks were in the videos I think, they were still being shy.


----------



## cichlids _killer

98dak83cam said:


> Another -


nice ..... is your stock list done now ..after the wed shipment ?


----------



## 98dak83cam

cichlids _killer said:


> 98dak83cam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice ..... is your stock list done now ..after the wed shipment ?
Click to expand...

Done for the summer probably. I may add some females in the fall to fill the tank out some. There are still about 15 or so different fish I'd like to get, but that will have to wait for a while. Once everybody in this tank grows up it will look a lot more impressive and full. I have 4 venustus and 4 moori that are really young that once grown will be big.


----------



## cichlids _killer

female WTH josh??? i thought you going with all male tank ??


----------



## 98dak83cam

cichlids _killer said:


> female WTH josh??? i thought you going with all male tank ??


Just some females to keep the boys interested and colored. Plus I got thinking about the math 150 males X price per fish -WOW. I'll need a third job! Who knows, it depends on prices and what people have. We'll see.


----------



## gmaschke

Tank looks great I haven't checked the thread in a while and glad I did. I am definately jealous!


----------



## dreday

maybe some grow out tanks so you can buy some cheap juvies and keep the dom males. then sell the rest for some store credit. if you got extra tanks that might work out.

either way its looking good. hard work pays off.


----------



## 98dak83cam

I got the second shipment from Steve @ wild4cichlids.com. Ngara, 2f rostratus 1 male rostratus, ahli, lwanda, 2 phenochilus , and a pleurospilus. I added about 300 pounds of rock to the tank. I'll post a video in a week or so when all is settled in. I can't say enough about Steve, he called to check in on the fish, the packaging was great, the fish are huge compared to what he advertises. You get way more than you pay for. You can't put a price on the service.


----------



## cichlids _killer

98dak83cam said:


> I got the second shipment from Steve @ wild4cichlids.com. Ngara, 2f rostratus 1 male rostratus, ahli, lwanda, 2 phenochilus , and a pleurospilus. I added about 300 pounds of rock to the tank. I'll post a video in a week or so when all is settled in. I can't say enough about Steve, he called to check in on the fish, the packaging was great, the fish are huge compared to what he advertises. You get way more than you pay for. You can't put a price on the service.


 :thumb: now go make us some good long video please ...


----------



## 98dak83cam

Some pictures. Some are fish I have had, some are new fish.


----------



## mithesaint

Beautiful fish, awesome photos too!


----------



## 98dak83cam

YOUTUBE VIDS:

Be sure to watch in high def, it looks a lot better.










Pretty clear water for a homemade 1000 gallon filtration system huh? :lol:


----------



## Rizup

A lot of nice looking fish there. I like the color of the phenochilus you got. I picked one up from Steve one of the last times I saw him. He has been getting more speckles lately. Can't wait until he is fully matured 

Mike


----------



## jjleetest

awesome albino, whatever it is...get a full tank shot up!

also, do you have a total cost or estimate this thing took to build?


----------



## 98dak83cam

I still need to get the proper lights for the tank to get a really good looking full shot. I've been using the fish budget for fish lately, not so much for the tank. Lights will be soon. The total tank was probably around well, 50.00 for glass, 240 ish for pump, 200 ish for plumbing, 250 ish for fiberglass and resin, 50 for sand, free rocks, maybe 100 in hardware, another 200 ish for lumber. I'd say 1000-1250 tops. That includes everything but the fish and water. :lol:

The albino is a AER from fisharefriends. There are 10 more just like him in there.


----------



## SLIGHTLY STOOPID

No lights yet?


----------



## 98dak83cam

SLIGHTLY STOOPID said:


> No lights yet?


No. I will take donations to my paypal account for the light fund. :lol:


----------



## cichlids _killer

98dak83cam said:


> SLIGHTLY STOOPID said:
> 
> 
> 
> No lights yet?
> 
> 
> 
> No. I will take donations to my paypal account for the light fund. :lol:
Click to expand...

lol good one ...fly here help me buib the tank like that then i'll dona you the brand new light for your camera :lol: ....btw what kind camera you got there??


----------



## 98dak83cam

cichlids _killer said:


> 98dak83cam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLIGHTLY STOOPID said:
> 
> 
> 
> No lights yet?
> 
> 
> 
> No. I will take donations to my paypal account for the light fund. :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol good one ...fly here help me buib the tank like that then i'll dona you the brand new light for your camera :lol: ....btw what kind camera you got there??
Click to expand...

I actually need the lights for the tank itself. I'm going to get a kit from Aquarium Hobby Supply, when all said and done it will be about 300.00 or so. I've just been putting it off. The camera is a canon A620. I use a slave flash to help light the fish a little better. The photos turned out a lot better when I had fish in a small tank because you could light them mostly from above, which makes them look a lot better.


----------



## Rizup

$1250 for everything!  You must have a pretty good hookup on hardware and building materials!

I'm using three of the dual 55-watt kits from AH Supply myself.


----------



## 98dak83cam

Rizup said:


> $1250 for everything!  You must have a pretty good hookup on hardware and building materials!
> 
> I'm using three of the dual 55-watt kits from AH Supply myself.


I had most of the lumber kicking around. So I didn't count that in for much. Don't forget, I got the glass for 50.00! Deal of the decade! How do you like the 55 watt kits? I was going to put four of them over the tank.


----------



## Rizup

Ya, I saw the $50 for glass and thought, man if I came across that deal I would have built the tank too. :lol:

As for the lights, they have worked out fine for me. Been using them for over a year now. I decided to go for three kits, because it allows me to run them in a dawn to dusk type of arrangement. I also played around with different bulbs and I can say that I preferred having three 10000K bulbs and 3 Actinics. Right now I am running three 7800k and three of the GE bulbs and it looks much different, but I had these bulbs laying around already and figured I might as well use them. I will be buying the 10000K and actinics when these are done.

If I did it again and had the extra money, I would go with the IceCap T5 retro kit with individual SLR reflectors. That's the way to go 

Mike


----------



## 98dak83cam

Rizup said:


> Ya, I saw the $50 for glass and thought, man if I came across that deal I would have built the tank too. :lol:
> 
> As for the lights, they have worked out fine for me. Been using them for over a year now. I decided to go for three kits, because it allows me to run them in a dawn to dusk type of arrangement. I also played around with different bulbs and I can say that I preferred having three 10000K bulbs and 3 Actinics. Right now I am running three 7800k and three of the GE bulbs and it looks much different, but I had these bulbs laying around already and figured I might as well use them. I will be buying the 10000K and actinics when these are done.
> 
> If I did it again and had the extra money, I would go with the IceCap T5 retro kit with individual SLR reflectors. That's the way to go
> 
> Mike


Why did you like the 10,000K and actinics better, was the lower temperature too yellow? The T5 is a nice setup. Not as much light bounces back onto the bulbs.


----------



## illy-d

I've heard from a few African cichlid keepers that they like the Actinic bulbs because it really bring out the blues in their fish - if you're not growing plants i'm sure actinics are fine...

I had a 10,000k and an actinic on my 75g tank and I didn't like the look myself - I swapped the blue for a 6400k bulb and both my plants & fish look better - it has a more 'daylight' feel to it.


----------



## Rizup

98dak83cam said:


> Why did you like the 10,000K and actinics better, was the lower temperature too yellow? The T5 is a nice setup. Not as much light bounces back onto the bulbs.


I liked the way that it really brought out the colors of the fish, especially the blues.


----------



## 98dak83cam

Rizup said:


> I liked the way that it really brought out the colors of the fish, especially the blues.


I agree, it does do a nice job.


----------



## exasperatus2002

Any new pics ?


----------



## bntbrl

*** used 50 50 10K and actinics in a planted tank because I had them. I noticed no difference in the plants. The fish and the tank in general looked better to me IMO. If you can get a deal on them use them. THeyre only good for so long anyway so if it turns out you dont loike them you can change them later when they need replacement.


----------



## 98dak83cam

exasperatus2002 said:


> Any new pics ?


Page 26 are the latest pics and looong videos.


----------



## exasperatus2002

98dak83cam said:


> exasperatus2002 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any new pics ?
> 
> 
> 
> Page 26 are the latest pics and looong videos.
Click to expand...

Thank you!!


----------



## cichlids _killer

yo yo bro ...whats going on ? how is the tank ?


----------



## Rizup

cichlids _killer said:


> yo yo bro ...whats going on ? how is the tank ?


ya, been a while since the last update.


----------



## bertolli

seriously you have to post a vid of you swimming in there with the fish, your wasting an experience of a lifetime if you don't.
I am completely serious.... DO IT


----------



## tsmi031

WOW ... New to the site and spent tons of time going through this whole post ... I'm soooo jealous ... that is an awesome set up and has always been a dream of mine ... now I need to convince the old lady and start one of my own


----------



## dreday

i dont think he will ever get in. he said that before. i know he has some vids on you tube. hope his stock has goten better :thumb: :thumb: :fish:


----------



## cichlids _killer

josh 
how's them fish man?? you dont keep up with this thread anymore .i seen you put up some ad one gcca and looking for some fish . so just wondering whats up with u ?


----------



## Rizup

Rizup said:


> cichlids _killer said:
> 
> 
> 
> yo yo bro ...whats going on ? how is the tank ?
> 
> 
> 
> ya, been a while since the last update.
Click to expand...

Still waiting . . . . LOL! Hope everything is going well. opcorn:


----------



## 98dak83cam

Sorry it has been so long, I have not checked the thread in ages. Al lis awesome. I have 6 rhamphochromis on the way, can't wait! I have some WC and F1 trout coming in the spring from Steve from wild4cichlids.com. I've added a tri of Buccochromis nototaenia, a trio of Nimbochromis livingstonii, trio of Nimbochromis-polystigma, a male Nimbochromis Sp. Venustus, a male Mylochromis ericotaenia, 2 male Placidochromis Electra 
, male Otopharynx decorus Ntekete, 6 young Dimidiochromis compressiceps, 6 young (red fin)Copadichromis Borleyi, an older trio of (red fin)Copadichromis Borleyi, a trio of Borleyi Yellow Fin, tri of Borleyi Mbenji. Not a ton of color on the young trios because they are still really young. The rhamphochromis are supposed to come Wednesday, they are going to be NUTS! I have 6 on the way.

I'm still looking for a male rostoratus if anybody has one by the way!


----------



## exasperatus2002

Any updated pics!


----------



## 98dak83cam

Not as of right now, it has been crazy busy. I'll try to snap some soon.


----------



## FedEXguy

I cannot wait on the pics!!!


----------



## khs2424

WOW!!!


----------



## 98dak83cam

Just a couple quick pics. Sorry, had to use flash because without it the pics were blurry.


----------



## mrs.som

You need to start selling tickets!

:drooling: 
=D>


----------



## 98dak83cam

mrs.som said:


> You need to start selling tickets!
> 
> :drooling:
> =D>


That has been a running joke between my wife and I. I insist that all visitors to our house who want to go to the basement to get a fish tank tour should pay $5.00 a head. :lol:


----------



## FedEXguy

I'd pay twice. Once to see it and once to compensate for all my hand and nose smudges I'd leave all over the glass


----------



## dr2391

ok i know that everyone is going to hate me for this but its big, it has beautiful fish, but......... its ugly. jus my opinion


----------



## JoeARein

Dare I ask how you catch a fish once he is in the tank?


----------



## DanDee

I figure you don't! :zz:


----------



## 98dak83cam

JoeARein said:


> Dare I ask how you catch a fish once he is in the tank?


When they come up for food I'll scoop them with a net. Works everytime.


----------



## TanganyikaFreak73

WOW!!! What a fantastic project to take on. I just spent the last hour or so reading through all 29 pages :lol: Thanks for taking the time to document the process for all to see.

Now if I can just find a piece of glass that large for 50.00 I can get started :wink:

opcorn:


----------



## 98dak83cam

TanganyikaFreak73 said:


> WOW!!! What a fantastic project to take on. I just spent the last hour or so reading through all 29 pages :lol: Thanks for taking the time to document the process for all to see.
> 
> Now if I can just find a piece of glass that large for 50.00 I can get started :wink:
> 
> opcorn:


Wow, you read every page?! I feel like I should send you a free fish or something! The glass was a great deal. Personally, I would never build a tank 4' deep unless I had to. I was stuck going 4' deep because of the size of the glass I stumbled upon. I'm glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## exasperatus2002

98dak83cam said:


> TanganyikaFreak73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!!! What a fantastic project to take on. I just spent the last hour or so reading through all 29 pages :lol: Thanks for taking the time to document the process for all to see.
> 
> Now if I can just find a piece of glass that large for 50.00 I can get started :wink:
> 
> opcorn:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you read every page?! I feel like I should send you a free fish or something! The glass was a great deal. Personally, I would never build a tank 4' deep unless I had to. I was stuck going 4' deep because of the size of the glass I stumbled upon. I'm glad you enjoyed it.
Click to expand...

How do you do water changes on that tank being its 4' deep? Do you use pond cleaning tools because of the depth?


----------



## 98dak83cam

For water changes I installed a bulkhead fitting about 1 foot down from the surface so that when it is time to do a water change I just open the valve and the tank will automatically drain 25%. This bulkead fitting goes to a pipe that goes right to a drain. Then to refill I just use a garden hose, the whole process takes maybe an hour or so.

I've never had to clean the gravel due to the great filtration that I have. It is by far the easiest and cleanest tank I've ever had.


----------



## tommyt1981

I just wanted to tell you i have just read most of the posts to this project and i think it is amazing the things us fanatics will go through to have just a small piece of the lake at our homes. Cudos to you for all you have accomplished and please keep updateing us with pics as your fish grow!!!


----------



## TanganyikaFreak73

tommyt1981 said:


> I just wanted to tell you i have just read most of the posts to this project and i think it is amazing the things us fanatics will go through to have just a small piece of the lake at our homes. Cudos to you for all you have accomplished and please keep updateing us with pics as your fish grow!!!


Ill be happy with the video updates opcorn:


----------



## haywood

what page are the pics on?


----------



## Coln

haywood said:


> what page are the pics on?


 Read them all and you will find the pics


----------



## z400

Beautiful!


----------



## RRasco

good job mate, i love it!


----------



## chicago_animal

This is my WIN THE LOTO DREAM TANK


----------



## Rizup

Glad to hear things are going well. Keep us posted when you get the new fish in. Can't wait to see the Rhampsochromis  Try to get some pics when they come in.

I've got a Champsochromis that I got from Steve at one of our swaps last year that I am trying to find a new home for. He started picking on a few of my other Haps  I haven't seen much aggression from him lately, but he is the only fish in the tank that is aggressive. Its a shame too because he is a nice looking fish.


----------



## Rizup

By the way, are you getting the Rhampsochromis from Erik by chance?


----------



## 98dak83cam

Rizup said:


> By the way, are you getting the Rhampsochromis from Erik by chance?


My deal on the rhamps fell through, I got two deliveries of dead fish, the guy didn't really know how to ship... still working on getting my money back.

I am working with Erik to get some offspring from his wild group. They held once but they didn't go full term. The first born of the wild group have my name all over them!

If you are willing to ship your bully boy send me a pm, I have just the tank for him. :wink:


----------



## Rizup

98dak83cam said:


> Rizup said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, are you getting the Rhampsochromis from Erik by chance?
> 
> 
> 
> My deal on the rhamps fell through, I got two deliveries of dead fish, the guy didn't really know how to ship... still working on getting my money back.
> 
> I am working with Erik to get some offspring from his wild group. They held once but they didn't go full term. The first born of the wild group have my name all over them!
> 
> If you are willing to ship your bully boy send me a pm, I have just the tank for him. :wink:
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that  Hopefully you can get your money back and hopefully Erik can have some luck.

"Champ" would love your tank!!!! :fish: 
I am just not that crazy about shipping. It's getting to be better weather for it though.


----------



## 98dak83cam

Not to wake up an old thread but I wanted to give a long term review of the tank build. Two years ago I sold the house that this tank was built in and have since moved to a much larger home and on to the world of saltwater reef tanks. When I took this tank apart there were absolutely no leaks. The only change I'd make would be to use aluminum braces on the top/front to back and not the wood. They were getting compromised. All other methods used to build this stood the test of time.

I know that people will read through this someday and I wanted to make sure they got to read the beginning, middle, and the end. So many times I see such great looking DIY but you never get to see the long term results.

So there it is! 
Josh

RIP old friend!


----------

